# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2014



## Vince (1 Set 2014 às 01:09)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 08:24)

Bons dias .

Como se esperava....a noite ir ser de temperatura tropical,e foi ,não baixou dos 20.5ºC...o resto do dia nem me quero lembrar do que vêm ai ,nada se mexe ,com 24.0ºC...por agora .


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 09:22)

Bons dias a todos,
Por Lamego a mínima foi de 18,9ºC
A máxima prevista varia entre os 34/ 35 ºC, vamos ver se passa disto!
Vento para já variavel e 38% de HR
Vai ser um dia quente em prespetiva, o céu está limpo e não há vento...

A temperatura atual é de 22,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 10:57)

Boas ...já não se pode andar na rua ...ainda nem 11h são e já vai nos 30.6ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Hoje nasceu cedo mais um dia de verão com "v grande"!!! Pela manhã ainda estava tempe bastante agradável, com algum vento do quandrante NE/E e temperaturas a rondar os 19/20ºC.

Desde cerca das 10h, a temperatura começou a disparar, o vento a amainar, e há cerca de 15 minutos a temperatura roçava já os 29,5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 11:41)

Já não se pode estar ao sol
está quente, temperatura atual de 26,7ºC
Hoje virá uma brasa
vamos ver se é hoje que passo dos 35ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 11:58)

Espero nuvens para a tarde ...por enquanto tudo limpinho ,lá fora já marcha(como dizem os alcochêtes )com 32.7ºC.

Ainda por cima hoje tenho que sair de tarde,consulta médica pelas 14h30m,vai ser um problema com este ar  lá fora ,vai me dar uma coisa .


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 12:01)

Aqui em Lamego já nos 27,7ºC
Estou curioso para saber se a temperatura chega aos 35ºC
Espero que de tarde por estas bandas também surjam algumas nuvens
Vento de SE
29% de HR


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 13:44)

Temperatura atual de 31,3ºC
vento de SE
21% de HR
Está um calor na rua que não se aguenta ao sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 14:04)

Boas ...por aqui já está o inferno instalado ...e agora vou ter que passar por ele ...tenho que ir há rua ,ar quente  e com 35.5ºC ,só meti o nariz lá fora ,está lá um bafo fora .


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 14:06)

joselamego disse:


> Temperatura atual de 31,3ºC
> vento de SE
> 21% de HR
> Está um calor na rua que não se aguenta ao sol



Humidade bastante baixa, atmosfera bastante transparente e o índice UV está previsto ser muito alto, 8. Acresce que Lamego está relativamente elevada.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 14:29)

StormRic disse:


> Humidade bastante baixa, atmosfera bastante transparente e o índice UV está previsto ser muito alto, 8. Acresce que Lamego está relativamente elevada.





Olá StormRic,

sim humidade bastante baixa
temperatura atual em Lamego de 32, 3ºC
Vento de NE

A altitude onde moro é de 549 metros (moro nas amoreiras), mas o centro da cidade ronda os 500 metros (avenidas principais)


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 15:00)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Lamego já nos 27,7ºC
> Estou curioso para saber se a temperatura chega aos 35ºC
> Espero que de tarde por estas bandas também surjam algumas nuvens
> Vento de SE
> 29% de HR



Por enquanto só na cordilheira central, Lousã e Açor especialmente, e na zona de Portalegre: nebulosidade convectiva incipiente


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 18:08)

Ainda nâo foi hoje que Lamego sentiu a temperatura de 35 graus.Neste momento estão 33,1
Algum vento.As nuvens é que nem ve-las, esteve todo o dia com céu azul.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 18:34)

A temperatura máxima em Lamego foi de 33,1ºC
Mínima de 18ºC
Temperatura atual de 31,2ºC
Vento de ONO
Pressão atmosférica de 1013
23% de HR
Penso que amanhã já deverá chegar aos 35ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 18:36)

Boas ..por aqui parece o inferno ...tempo doentio ...insuportável ...não há condições para andar na rua ...ainda 36.8ºC...nem se consegue respirar .

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 37.5ºC .

A máxima só aumentou uma decima...máxima do ano 37.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 18:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ..por aqui parece o inferno ...tempo doentio ...insuportável ...não há condições para andar na rua ...ainda 36.8ºC...nem se consegue respirar .
> 
> Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 37.5ºC .
> 
> A máxima só aumentou uma decima...máxima do ano 37.5ºC





Amanhã penso que em Castelo Branco não deverá chegar aos 37,5ºC
Por isso deverá mesmo ter sido a máxima do ano, espero não me enganar!
Este tempo quente e doentio tem os dias contados, a partir de quarta e mais no próximo fim semana começará a sentir-se a vinda de uma possível cut off que trará alguns aguaceiros e tempo mais fresco.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2014 às 19:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ..por aqui parece o inferno ...tempo doentio ...insuportável ...não há condições para andar na rua ...ainda 36.8ºC...nem se consegue respirar .
> 
> Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 37.5ºC .
> 
> A máxima só aumentou uma decima...máxima do ano 37.5ºC



Parece que há umas nuvens aí por cima, ou mais para oeste talvez. Essas e umas poucas sobre a Estrela e junto à fronteira são as únicas que se mantém.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Set 2014 às 19:06)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que há umas nuvens aí por cima, ou mais para oeste talvez. Essas e umas poucas sobre a Estrela e junto à fronteira são as únicas que se mantém.



Muito calor, demais, espero pela brisa de noroeste.. Há é um incêndio a uns 25km a sudoeste da cidade, deve ser no concelho de vila velha de rodao, mas muito próximo do limite do concelho de proença-a-nova. Ainda não vem no site da proteção civil, mas pode ser perigoso a esta hora (o auxílio dos aviões/helicópteros termina).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 19:24)

joselamego disse:


> Amanhã penso que em Castelo Branco não deverá chegar aos 37,5ºC
> Por isso deverá mesmo ter sido a máxima do ano, espero não me enganar!
> Este tempo quente e doentio tem os dias contados, a partir de quarta e mais no próximo fim semana começará a sentir-se a vinda de uma possível cut off que trará alguns aguaceiros e tempo mais fresco.



Por mim o  ainda vai apertar bem mais 2/3 dias aqui pelo interior,esta noite vai ser mais uma noite de temperatura alta .


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2014 às 19:24)

Calor a montes. 

Santa Barbara,Pinhão a liderar com *39,5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Nada se mexe ...ar mesmo quente...na rua está tudo quente,nem se pode encostar a nada ,com 36.3ºC .


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 29,7ºC
Entrou o vento de NW que está a baixar a temperatura aos poucos, o que e bem bom!!!


----------



## panda (1 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *29.3ºC* 

Dados de hoje *19.8ºC* / *37.2ºC*


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Set 2014 às 20:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Muito calor, demais, espero pela brisa de noroeste.. Há é um incêndio a uns 25km a sudoeste da cidade, deve ser no concelho de vila velha de rodao, mas muito próximo do limite do concelho de proença-a-nova. Ainda não vem no site da proteção civil, mas pode ser perigoso a esta hora (o auxílio dos aviões/helicópteros termina).



Boas ao que parece acho que e na sotima  em proença http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/Ocorrencias.aspx deve ter sido esse o facto de nao ter aparecido no site...


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Neste momento temperatura de 26,7ºC
Vento de Oeste
41% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Por aqui ainda se transpira sem fazer nada ...ainda só ar quente ,com 30.6ºC e o vento já mexe...mas fraco .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2014 às 21:39)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia muito quente; penso que o mais quente, ou o 2º mais escaldante até agora. Vamos lá é dar dados aqui à malta:

Máxima de 37,4ºC e mínima de 16,1ºC (até agora).
Rajada máxima de 19,4ºC, às 19h23.
Humidade mínima de 18%HR.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 24,9ºC
43% de HR
vento variavel


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2014 às 22:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com bastante calor. Não houve vento por aqui. Actualmente sigo com 25.0ºC

minima de 20.3ºC
maxima de 34.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2014 às 22:38)

Continua o céu limpo, com ambiente agora bem agradável, com uma humidade já bem alta, e sem vento algum.

Atuais 20,8ºC, com 74%HR.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 22:41)

Aqui em Lamego a humidade está nos 44%
A temperatura atual é de 24, 4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2014 às 23:00)

Por aqui...a temperatura em vez de descer...sobe ,é o vento que a faz subir ,com 29.7ºC ...tudo fechado e só de ACs ligados .


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 23:05)

Em Lamego temperatura a descer mas lentamente, vais nos 23,7ºC
46% de HR


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2014 às 01:18)

Boas, o mês começa muito quente por aqui com uma máxima de 34,2ºC que penso ser a 2ª ou 3º máxima mais alta deste verão.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 01:19)

Por Lamego esta hora a temperatura é de 21,5ºC
vento variavel 
52% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 08:18)

Bons dias .

Noite ...o que vale as noites vão crescendo ...não baixou dos 21.3ºC,com 23.3ºC e vai lançada a subir ,com 23.3ºC...e vou já para o passeio matinal ...antes que ela dispare .


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 10:06)

Bons dias,
Por Lamego dia de céu azul
mínima de 19,6ºC
Temperatura atual de 25,5ºC
Vai vir uma brasa hoje que nem vos conto....
A máxima prevista é de 35ºC
Vou aguardar por mais logo para ver se de facto chega a essa temperatura
vento de SE
pressão atmosférica de 1013
36% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Boas ...ar quente,muito ...sol quente ,muito ...hoje andava tudo com cara de poucos amigos,culpado...o verão que nunca mais têm fim ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 13:51)

Dia quente
já vai nos 32, 5ºC
Vento nulo23% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Lá fora...ambiente doentio ,por casa...melhor ambiente ,tudo no escuro e ACs ligados...não é lá muito bom fresco artificial,muito bom para estes dias de inferno ,com 33.0ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Boa tarde. Céu limpo, vento moderado e 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 15:11)

Boas ...davam aumento de nuvens  para a tarde ,não parece ...isso de trovoadas eram noutros tempos,então com estas temperaturas altas...era tiro certo ,com 34.2ºC e muita bruma no ar,o vento aumentar de SWW.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 15:15)

Aqui em Lamego temperatura atual de 33,3ºC
Vento de S
22% de HR


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Já se vêem no céu a formação de nuvens de trovoada...mas não sei se cairá alguma...temperatura atual de 33,4


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 16:24)

Temperatura já a descer,32,9 neste momento.... não foi ainda hoje que Lamego atingiu os 35 graus este verão...


----------



## Thomar (2 Set 2014 às 16:49)

Hoje mais um dia de muito calor no nordeste transmontano.
Segundo o IPMA nas observações de superfície das 14H UTC todas as estações a registarem valores acima dos +33,5ºC, 
com destaque para Mirandela com *+38,5ºC!* 
Talvez ainda ocorram alguns aguaceiros ao final do dia para arrefecer o ambiente e dar uma rega, que em muitos sítios precisam.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Set 2014 às 16:56)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 31.4ºC. Penso que a falta de humidade relativa está a impossibilitar a formação de núcleos convectivos.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2014 às 17:16)

Trovoada em Vimioso neste momento segundo o sat24.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 17:25)

Grande bafo. 

(Santa Barbara,Pinhão: 39,4ºC)
(Mirandela: 39,3ºC)


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Em Lamego as poucas nuvens que existem não são as suficientes para trazer trovoada -(
Temperatura atual de 30,1ºC
A máxima do dia foi de 33,5ºC
Vento de NO
40% de HR
----------------------------------------

Dados da minha estação Auriol


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2014 às 18:08)

Muitas nuvens e até já alguns pingos por aqui.33,6ºC por agora. Máxima de 34,4ºC até ao momento.

Aproveitei este dia bem quente para fazer uma pequena caminhada até uma cascata que existe aqui na serra da Nogueira.




Cachão da Malhadinha.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Vai chovendo com sol e 33,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Boas ...e pronto,lá se passou o dia sem nuvens ...mais uma vez lá foi tudo para espanha ,mas já aconteceu o contrário e com muita frequência...isso foi noutros tempos,até faziam fumo e ficava de noite ,ainda muito ar quente ,com 32.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 35.3ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2014 às 18:45)

Dan disse:


> Vai chovendo com sol e 33,4ºC.



Deve estar um ambiente sufocante .


----------



## rubenpires93 (2 Set 2014 às 18:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...e pronto,lá se passou o dia sem nuvens ...mais uma vez lá foi tudo para espanha ,mas já aconteceu o contrário e com muita frequência...isso foi noutros tempos,até faziam fumo e ficava de noite ,ainda muito ar quente ,com 32.8ºC .
> 
> Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 35.3ºC .



E devemo-nos preparar para mais uma noite tropical


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2014 às 18:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Deve estar um ambiente sufocante .



Está bem desagradável. A chuva ainda deu para molhar o chão mas a temperatura pouco tem descido. Céu nublado e ainda 32,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 19:17)

rubenpires disse:


> E devemo-nos preparar para mais uma noite tropical



Já não espero ...hoje já estou a contar com brisa de WNW,e daqui algumas horas,espero arejar a casa ,com 31.0ºC e a brisa vai aparecendo .


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Por Lamego a temperatura vai descendo
neste momento 27,3ºC
Vento de N
48% de HR


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 19:35)

Vai descendo aos poucos, 26,7ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2014 às 19:43)

Mais um aguaceiro, agora bem mais intenso. 30,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Vê-se relâmpagos no horizonte e grandes cortinas de precipitação, a ver se chega cá.

29,2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 20:17)

25,3ºC por Lamego
vento de Oeste
51% de HR


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 20:30)

Dan disse:


> Está bem desagradável. A chuva ainda deu para molhar o chão mas a temperatura pouco tem descido. Céu nublado e ainda 32,7ºC.



Em França, no Parque Natural de Montesinho, deve ter chovido bem:


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2014 às 20:43)

StormRic disse:


> Em França, no Parque Natural de Montesinho, deve ter chovido bem:



Aqui onde vivo ainda apanhei um aguaceiro bastante razoável. Choveu bem por uns 15 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Fil disse:


> Vê-se relâmpagos no horizonte e grandes cortinas de precipitação, a ver se chega cá.
> 
> 29,2ºC.



O movimento geral das nuvens é para N-NNE, parece-me que ficam em Espanha





a última imagem, das 18:45UTC é a mais próxima do eco vermelho claro do RainAlarm (19:40)

Ninguém tirou fotos das nuvens? Deviam ser imponentes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2014 às 20:54)

Ainda 27.5ºC...mas hoje o ambiente bem diferente ,do que há 24h atrás .


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Nota-se bem ali os incêndios na Guarda.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2014 às 20:58)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com vento fraco durante a tarde. mas mesmo assim aqueceu bem.
actualmente sigo com 23.2ºC

extremos

21.6ºC mínima
33.1ºC maxima


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2014 às 21:18)

Brunomc disse:


> Nota-se bem ali os incêndios na Guarda.



 É verdade. O de Figueira de castelo Rodrigo já foi dominado. Que bem vindos seriam uns aguaceiros.


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 21:22)

Dados de hoje em Lamego:

Máxima de 33,5ºC
Mínima de 18ºC
Atual de 23,4ºC
Vento de Oeste
55% de HR


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2014 às 23:44)

Temperatura atual de 20,2ºC
60% de HR


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2014 às 23:54)

O dia de hoje acabou por ser o mais quente do ano por estas bandas.

Extremos: 20,6ºC / 34,4ºC

Por agora céu nublado, 24,8ºC e uns clarões de trovoada a nordeste.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 00:11)

Em Lamego temperatura atual de 19,6ºC


----------



## panda (3 Set 2014 às 00:13)

Boas
Temperatura actual *22.4ºC* e *54%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Set 2014 às 00:52)

Boa noite. Vento nulo, 20.2ºC e o teor de humidade a aumentar ao ponto de já se estar a formar nevoeiro, em particular na serra do Caramulo.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 01:12)

Em Lamego já 17,8ºC de temperatura
ambiente mais fresco na rua
E hoje a máxima prevista irá ser de 27ºC, bem bom face aos últimos dias...
Vento de N
70% de HR


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 04:43)

Tudo ajuda...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2014 às 08:12)

Bons dias .

Voltamos ao sossego...dias normais ,parece que o tempo doentio já passou ,com 18.0ºC e céu limpo.

Muito bom para o passeio matinal ...até logo.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 08:46)

Uma manhã fresca por Lamego
temperatura mínima de 14ºC
Temperatura atual de 15,4ºC
Vento de SW
84% de HR


----------



## Z13 (3 Set 2014 às 11:00)

Por Bragança céu limpo, *27ºC* e a aquecer! A mínima foi de 15,5ºC.

Ontem ao inicio da noite ainda pingou, deixando um aroma a terra molhada, mas não deu para acordar o meu pluviómetro...


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 11:10)

Em Lamego o céu já esteve nublado, agora menos nuvens
temperatura atual de 19,3ºC
Vento de Sul
73% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Boas ...hoje deu para prolongar a estadia na rua ,hoje já havia condições ,sol já se sabe que ainda é quente...ainda faz moça ,com a brisa a correr hoje...tass bem ,com uns maravilhosos 25.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Por Lamego céu nublado mas com abertas
temperatura atual de 22,9ºC  o que é muito bom!
Vento de Oeste
57% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2014 às 14:45)

Boas ...céu limpo pela zona ,tarde de verão total ,com 27.2ºC e a brisa presente.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 18:19)

Boas tardes a todos,
Por Lamego tarde de céu nublado, muitas nuvens, só por vezes o sol espreita.
Um dia totalmente diferente de ontem, menos 10 graus em relação à temperatura...

Dados de hoje:

Mínima de 14ºC
Máxima de 24,1ºC
Atual de 21,1ºC

Vento de oeste
65% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2014 às 18:36)

Boas ...tarde de verão total com muito sol ,com 25.1ºC...há tantos dias que já não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,isto é muito bom .

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.9ºC .


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 18:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...tarde de verão total com muito sol ,com 25.1ºC...há tantos dias que já não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,isto é muito bom .
> 
> Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.9ºC .





Sim, de facto hoje o dia totalmente diferente do de ontem
Mais fresco e com vento 
E pode ser que caía alguma chuva no próximo fim semana, assim está previsto pelo IPMA , GFS E O MODELO EUROPEU, o que seria Excelente!


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 18:54)

Temperatura em descida
já  com 20,3ºC
vento de NW
68% de HR


----------



## panda (3 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *24.1ºC* e *43%Hr*
Tº máxima de hoje *28.9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 20:55)

Neste momento 18,7ºC
Vento de NW
72% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2014 às 21:13)

Boas...bom fresco,finalmente ar suficiente para arejar a casa ,com 21.3ºC e a brisa ligada.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Boa noite 
Está uma noite fresquinha, que bom!
E vamos ver se no próximo fim semana se confirma a chuvinha, segundo indicam os modelos...
Tatual:18.6Cº
Hrelativa:78%


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2014 às 21:30)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, o sol não apareceu por aqui hoje. apesar disso o dia foi quente. 
actualmente sigo com 21.9ºC

extremos: 

19.9ºC mínima
28.6ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 00:24)

Temperatura atual de 16,7ºC
vento de NO
75% de HR


----------



## panda (4 Set 2014 às 01:21)

Temperatura *18.1ºC* e *70%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2014 às 08:20)

Bons dias .

Tudo calmo ,céu limpo com vento fraco de NW,com 18.4ºC.

Bom fresco para o passeio matinal ...até logo .


----------



## Mjhb (4 Set 2014 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia começa fresco e com céu muito nublado, estando o vento muito fraco ou nulo e essencialmente do quadrante N.

Atuais 20,0ºC e 75%HR.

_____________________________________
Ontem:

Máxima de 26,1ºC, às 14h38
Mínima de 17,0ºC, às 1h38
Média diária de 20,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2014 às 12:37)

Boas ...tudo calmo ,a começar mais uma tarde de verão total ,nuvens altas a chegar ...quer dizer,que vamos ter mudança de tempo...nas próximas 48h ,com 26.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Set 2014 às 13:19)

Depois duma manhã bem fresca e nublado em Viseu, a tarde chega com uma rápida redução da nebolusidade, e com o céu a ficar praticamente limpo.

O vento continua fraco e a temperatura está a subir gradualmente, mas sem grands disparos!


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Por Lamego uma manhã fresca com 15ºC. com muitas nuvens.
Atual de 22,5ºC e abertas de sol, a ficar quase limpo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Pedro disse:


> Depois duma manhã bem fresca e nublado em Viseu, a tarde chega com uma rápida redução da nebolusidade, e com o céu a ficar praticamente limpo.
> 
> O vento continua fraco e a temperatura está a subir gradualmente, mas sem grands disparos!



E estamos com quanto de temperatura ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Boas ...as nuvens altas continuam ,o vento meio fraco de SWW,a temperatura ainda a subir,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## bigfire (4 Set 2014 às 15:55)

A manhã por aqui começou com um nevoeiro matinal e uma temperatura bem fresquinha. Agora o céu limpo e algum vento fraco, com a temperatura nos 24º.


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 17:29)

Por Lamego depois de uma manhã fresca e com muitas nuvens o dia depois apareceu com céu azul
temperatura máxima de 24,4ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Temperatura atual de 23,7ºC
vento de NO
55% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Boas ...mais um tarde de verão total,com um final feliz ....com boa frescura natural,ao final da tarde...até dá saúde ,com 24.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 20:16)

Neste momento temperatura de 19,1ºC
Vento de NO
68% de HR
Tem estado vento toda a tarde e inicio de noite


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2014 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo com vento fraco durante a tarde. estao 21.4ºC

extremos:  
19.2ºC mínima 
28.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Em Lamego a temperatura atual é de 17.8ºC
Vento de NO
72% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2014 às 21:43)

Boas...bom fresco natural,corre por aqui ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 22:47)

Temperatura atual de 16,7ºC, fresquinho
vento de oeste
75% de HR


----------



## panda (4 Set 2014 às 23:19)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *19.8ºC* e *60%Hr*

Dados de hoje *15.1ºC* / *29.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 08:13)

Bons dias .

Tudo calmo ...muito sol e bom fresco ...bem que sabe este fresco matinal,com 16.4ºC.

Muito bom para a corrida a fundo ...até logo .


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 09:26)

Bons dias
Manhã fresca por Lamego
temperatura mínima de 12,6ºC
Temperatura atual de 16,8ºC
A máxima prevista é de 27ºC
Vento de Este
Este fim semana está prevista chuva e trovoada, vamos ver se vem alguma....
78% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 10:57)

Boas ...já está a maratona feita ,10km certinhos ...já deu para um banho de suor ,tudo calmo ainda ,a temperatura a portar-se bem...vai subindo devagar ,para os próximos dias...dias de  verão total ,até que enfim ,com 23.7ºC.

Ontem ao final da tarde...dia de limpar o penico,estava cheio de teias de aranhas....é só esperar pela abençoada  ,já la vão 47 dias sem pinga .


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 11:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...já está a maratona feita ,10km certinhos ...já deu para um banho de suor ,tudo calmo ainda ,a temperatura a portar-se bem...vai subindo devagar ,para os próximos dias...dias de  verão total ,até que enfim ,com 23.7ºC.
> 
> Ontem ao final da tarde...dia de limpar o penico,estava cheio de teias de aranhas....é só esperar pela abençoada  ,já la vão 47 dias sem pinga .





O verão nos próximos dias vai dar tréguas e virá chuvinha
Também já limpei o meu penico para medir a pluviosidade...
Estou ansioso pela chuva e alguma trovoada, as duas coisas eram dois em um


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Temperatura atual em Lamego de 21,3ºC
60% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 12:31)

Boas ...a previsão é de 32.0ºC  para aqui,já há dois dias seguidos...na previsão a temperatura máxima têm ficado sempre 2/3ºC a atrás,ainda bem ...vamos ver hoje ,com 26.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 12:35)

joselamego disse:


> O verão nos próximos dias vai dar tréguas e virá chuvinha
> Também já limpei o meu penico para medir a pluviosidade...
> Estou ansioso pela chuva e alguma trovoada, as duas coisas eram dois em um



Boas ,venha ela ...já há muita gente a pedir por ela .


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 13:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ,venha ela ...já há muita gente a pedir por ela .




Sim , que venha a chuva e trovoada, era a cereja no topo do bolo

Amanhã ou domingo já teremos chuvinhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 13:43)

Temperatura atual em Lamego de 27ºC
vento de NW
40% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 13:55)

Boas ...céu limpinho ,temperatura a subir,com 29.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 15:29)

Temperatura atual de 28,4ºC
Vento de Norte
Céu azul
35% de HR


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Dados de hoje de Lamego:
Máxima de 28,4ºC
Mínima de 13ºC
Temperatura atual de 26,9ºC
Vento de NW/ Oeste
47% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 19:16)

Boas ...hoje a tarde foi quentinha ,agora já meteu a marcha atrás ,com 28.9ºC e a brisa aparecer .

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 31.6ºC .


----------



## panda (5 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Boas
Temperatura actual *26.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *15.5ºC* / *32.1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 21:08)

Temperatura atual de 21,5ºC
Vento de NW
62% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2014 às 21:19)

Boas...com 24.5ºC e vento de NW...brisa,muito .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2014 às 21:40)

boas

por aqui dia de sol, com algumas nuvens altas. o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. sigo com 21.7ºC 

extremos: 

18.1ºC minima 
28.6ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 00:36)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, 20.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Em Lamego o céu começa a ficar nublado
temperatura atual de 17,7ºC
66% de HR
vamos ver se este sábado verei trovoada no céu... assim espero


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2014 às 00:48)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, tal como referiu o mr neves, com nuvens atlas e 21.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 02:09)

Na última hora abriram-se algumas abertas, mas já predominam as nuvens médias. No radar do IPMA já aparecem as primeiras células no mar.

Sigo com 19.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 02:13)

No interior norte e centro as primeiras chuvas e trovoadas deverão vir de tarde, depois almoço!
Bom acompanhamento pessoal!

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 16,1ºC
68% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 03:33)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens bem mais consistentes, 18.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 08:34)

Bons dias pessoal,
vamos lá ver se hoje temos animação com chuva e trovoada para a tarde
Por Lamego céu ainda com algum sol mas a ficar já encoberto. Muitas nuvens começam a cobrir o céu a assinalar a mudança de tempo...No litoral já chove. Aqui no interior só da parte da tarde.
Temperatura mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 16,3ºC
A máxima prevista é de 24ºC
Vento de Sul
80% de HR


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2014 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia nasceu nublado, fresco e com vento praticamente nulo. Pela madrugada devem ter caído uns chuviscos, porque as estradas estão um pouco molhadas, e registei pouco menos de 1mm no pluviómetro.

Atuais 19,0ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## keipha (6 Set 2014 às 10:31)

Por aqui céu nublado desde manha e a chuva começou agora


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2014 às 10:58)

Já chove há uma meis hora, fraca mas persistente.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Set 2014 às 11:01)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o sol nasceu encoberto. Um dia bastante mais fresco, mesmo assim quente o suficiente para que uma simples camisa de linho se torne desconfortável.

Já cairam umas pinguitas (coisita muito pouca, nem deu para molhar o piso)... Mais umas horitas e deverá cair alguma coisa mais decente. Por agora nem o sol se vê, cêu encoberto na ordem dos 90-95%.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 11:29)

Por Lamego ainda não chove, mas o céu está totalmente nublado
deverá nas próximas horas começar a chover
temperatura atual de 20,2ºC
vento de NO
70% de HR


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2014 às 13:04)

A chuva parou, por agora, mas a humidade mantém.-se elevada, com a temperatura a subir lentamente, o que torna o ambiente um tanto quanto abafado. Ainda para mais, o vento está praticamente nulo, como tem sido ao longo da manhã.

Atuais 21,8ºC e 93%HR, com 2,1mm.

______________
(edit 13h11) 

Falei cedo demais: já chove de novo, e sigo já com 2,4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2014 às 13:26)

Boas ...finalmente ,nuvens de chuva ...e já chuvisca ,com 22.6ºC ...que bom .


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Aqui em Lamego ainda não choveu nada
apenas está encoberto
ainda aguardo a desejada chuva e alguma trovoada
temperatura atual de 20,8ºC
Vento Oeste
72% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 13:40)

Ocorreram já alguns aguaceiros a partir das 10h, para já vem a caminho uma célula do sul da Serra do Caramulo, vamos ver o que proporciona.

Para já céu muito nublado e são visíveis cumulus congestus principalmente na serra do Caramulo, 26ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Aproxima-se da península ibérica uma grande celula que se está a formar sobre o atlantico. a previsão para a tarde é mesmo de chuva por vezes forte e pontual acompanhada de trovoada. vamos la ver se a minha estação dispara novamente o alarme de detecção de trovoada


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 14:11)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Aproxima-se da península ibérica uma grande celula que se está a formar sobre o atlantico. a previsão para a tarde é mesmo de chuva por vezes forte e pontual acompanhada de trovoada. vamos la ver se a minha estação dispara novamente o alarme de detecção de trovoada







Vamos lá esperar pela tão desejada chuva e alguma trovoada
Temperatura atual de 21, 6ºC
vento de NW
68% e HR

Aqui ainda nada choveu, apenas o céu está muito nublado, uma vez ou outra aparece o sol...


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Pois por aqui ja cheira a terra molhada porque ja começou a cair aquela chuva miudinha (chuva molha parvos  )


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 14:40)

Regressam os aguaceiros, 24.8ºC.


----------



## keipha (6 Set 2014 às 15:26)

E ouve-se o primeiro trovao


----------



## DRC (6 Set 2014 às 15:26)

Trovoada no Sabugal. Vai pingando, umas pingas grossas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 15:31)

Ouviu-se há pouco uns roncos de uma célula localizada a Este daqui, ou melhor é uma célula que aqui está a passar de raspão. 

26.2ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Set 2014 às 15:44)

A minha estação detectou apenas uma descarga. Não estava em casa por isso nao pude ver a distancia da mesma 
0,2 mm de acumulado


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 15:55)

Continuam-se a ouvir alguns roncos ainda que pouco frequentes. Hoje as células passam todas aqui ao lado.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 16:21)

Aqui em Lamego nem chuva nem trovoada
começo a ficar desiludido
Céu nublado
temperatura atual de 23,3ºC
Vento de Norte
60% de HR


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2014 às 16:27)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Lamego nem chuva nem trovoada
> começo a ficar desiludido
> Céu nublado
> temperatura atual de 23,3ºC
> ...



Boas Jose...

Não fique logo desiludido, pois a festa ainda mal começou! ... Agora com o avançar das horas a instabilidade irá aumentar!! Isto a durar até Segunda ainda muita coisa pode ocorrer...
Pior estou eu que ainda estou com Sol e calor


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 16:39)

]ToRnAdO[;440027 disse:
			
		

> Boas Jose...
> 
> Não fique logo desiludido, pois a festa ainda mal começou! ... Agora com o avançar das horas a instabilidade irá aumentar!! Isto a durar até Segunda ainda muita coisa pode ocorrer...
> Pior estou eu que ainda estou com Sol e calor






Olá amigo Tornado, obrigado pelas suas palavras e apoio!
Sim, eu sei que ainda poderá vir chuva e trovoada.
Espero que aí pelo seu algarve também caía... É bem precisa a chuva pelo alentejo e algarve


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Começam a cair os primeiros pingos aqui em Lamego, o céu está a ficar feio e com cara de querer trovejar
temperatura de 22, 7ºC
vento de Oeste
62% de HR

-------------------------------------------
Dados da minha estação Auriol


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2014 às 17:10)

boas
Por aqui ainda não dei conta de trovoada mas caiu um aguaceiro forte por volta das 15h. Depois disso ainda não voltou a chover. 
Sigo com o céu muito nublado muito abafado na fora e com 27.3'C


----------



## panda (6 Set 2014 às 17:12)

Boas
Sol a espreitar entre as nuvens escuras
Temperatura actual *20.9ºC* e *86%Hr*
acumulada *0.7mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 17:15)

Por aqui mantém-se um céu repleto de cumulos congestus, algumas até já devem ser cumulunimbos. Não há forma de passar aqui uma boa célula em cima. 

Sigo com 26.4ºC.

PS: Joselamego parece que as células vão viradas aí para a zona.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Aqui em Lamego chuviscou alguma coisa, mas apenas deu para molhar carros e o chão
Agora estão abertas de sol, trovoadas para já nada...

Mr. Neves, espero que as trovoadas venham para estas bandas. Obrigado pelo aviso!
Temperatura atual de 21,5ºC
67% de HR


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido de aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Céu repleto de cumulos congestus, chove mas fraco, trovoada para já nada
temperatura atual de 21,1ºC
73% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2014 às 18:04)

Boas ...e fui eu logo de manhã há missa das 9h,a pedir um boa chuvada ...mas estou haver que o pedido ao nosso S.Pedro,ainda não foi realizado ,o céu continua muito nublado e bom ambiente na rua muito bom ,só que as nuvens mais carregadas estão a passar ao lado ...tenho que esperar pela segunda vazada,se acontecer ,com 23.8ºC .


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 18:53)

Aqui em Lamego também o evento de hoje foi fraco, apenas chuva fraca e trovoada nem vê.la
apenas resta o dia de domingo, segundo dizem virá mais chuva e trovoada
pode ser que tenha sorte!
Temperatura atual de 20,7ºC
vento de oeste
71% de HR
total acumulado de 0,5


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Por aqui começam a fazer-se ouvir uns trovões.





23ºC neste momento.


----------



## ACalado (6 Set 2014 às 19:32)

Céu muito nublado o dia todo com aguaceiros fracos para já. O melhor está para vir


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Boas ...ainda não chegou o cheiro a terra molhada ,muitas nuvens e quase de noite ,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 24.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2014 às 20:32)

tudo na mesma por aqui, céu nublado com boas abertas sem vento e agradável na rua apesar de estar abafado. sigo com 22.4ºC

extremos: 

19.0ºC minima
28.2ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 20:38)

Por Lamego o dia resumiu-se a pouca chuva de tarde, deu para molhar a terra, carros e sentir-se pelo menos o cheiro a terra molhada. Trovoada como estava prevista, zero!
Aguardemos agora por domingo, para ver a quantidade de chuva amanhã.

temperatura atual de 20ºC
vento de Oeste
75% de HR

dados de hoje:
Máxima de 23,5ºc
Mínima de 14ºC


----------



## rubenpires93 (6 Set 2014 às 20:44)

joselamego disse:


> Por Lamego o dia resumiu-se a pouca chuva de tarde, deu para molhar a terra, carros e sentir-se pelo menos o cheiro a terra molhada. Trovoada como estava prevista, zero!
> Aguardemos agora por domingo, para ver a quantidade de chuva amanhã.
> 
> temperatura atual de 20ºC
> ...



A noite/madrugada ainda trará algo


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2014 às 20:52)

Depois de alguns raios e trovões agora a chuva, por enquanto fraca. 21,7ºC neste momento.

Extremos de hoje: 17,4ºC / 25,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2014 às 21:11)

Boas...está visto,só mais logo ,ainda vêm no mar,céu menos nublado,com 21.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 00:05)

Por Lamego noite com céu nublado
temperatura de 18,1ºC
Vento de oeste
80% de HR
vamos ver o que vai calhar em sorte amanhã em termos de trovoada para o interior norte e centro


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 01:07)

Boa noite. Aqui está tudo calmo, aliás acho até improvável assistir a trovoadas nas próximas horas uma vez que o GFS não coloca CAPE suficiente para ocorrer alguma coisa. Ainda cá espero a chuvinha das célula que entraram entre Lisboa e Setúbal. 

Estão 19.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 03:00)

Bom, por aqui a precipitação proveniente de Lisboa e Setúbal acaba de chegar.

São umas pingas grossas que vão caindo com 19.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2014 às 04:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom, por aqui a precipitação proveniente de Lisboa e Setúbal acaba de chegar.
> 
> São umas pingas grossas que vão caindo com 19.6ºC.



Vem lá mais...





O radar voltou e pelas últimas três imagens o movimento é para NNE ou até N. Novas células continuam a aparecer localmente.

Alguma actividade elétrica a entrar no interior centro, nomeadamente Castelo Branco


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Set 2014 às 04:55)

Boas noites.

Por sorte acordei mesmo antes da festa ter começado. Ouvi/vi (o clarão) pelo menos um trovão, já caiu uma bela pancada de água, por agora ainda chuvisca.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 05:08)

Chove bem, 19ºC. Penso que a falta de CAPE não vai permitir trovoadas nas próximas horas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 05:31)

Chuva muito forte agora.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia amigos,
Ontem queixei-me que não tive quase chuva em Lamego 
hoje é o contrário, chove bem, vento é nulo
trovoada para já não há, mas a chuva cai certinha e estão 17,3ºC
pressão atmosférica de 1008
91% de HR
7 mm neste momento que já mede o meu pluviometro


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2014 às 08:53)

Chuva forte em Mogadouro. Já ouvi uns roncos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2014 às 09:05)

Pelo interior norte e centro deve ir uma festa .


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2014 às 09:17)

Troveja em Mogadouro,chove forte com pingas grossas


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2014 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Hoje pelas 5h50 acordei com um valente dum trovão, e chovia como se fosse acabr o mundo!!! Já não me lembrava quão bom era adormecer ao som da chuva na telha... 

Esta manhã, o céu está muito nublado, com nevoeiro. Entretanto, desde há cerca de 20 minutos que não chove, sendo que nesta última hora só caíram 0,9mm.

Atuais 18,1ºC e 99%HR, com 18,9mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2014 às 10:24)

Grande carga de água na zona de Chaves.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Set 2014 às 11:35)

Foto: Carvalho Miguel

Foto partilhada no Facebook do Meteo Trás-os-Montes por um leitor de Chaves que retrata bem a manhã de hoje naquela cidade transmontana! 

Até os cães beberam de pé!


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 11:49)

Por Lamego neste momento não chove
choveu bem de manhã cedo, o meu pluviometro assinala 11 mm 
88% de HR
pressão atmosférica de 1012
céu muito nublado
trovoada é que para já nada...


----------



## panda (7 Set 2014 às 12:06)

Boas 
Tem estado a chover , mas sem trovoada 
Temperatura actual *18.7ºC* e *90%Hr*
 acumula *18.7mm*


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a manhã sido cinzenta com alguns aguaceiros geralmente fracos.

Por agora vai chovendo com 18ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 13:05)

Boa tarde, para já tudo não passou de umas valentes chuvadas entre o fim da madrugada e início da manhã, ainda não presenciei nem rajadas de vento nem trovoada a sério. Espero que a parte da tarde traga células capazes de gerar trovoada frequente tal e qual como o IPMA tem no aviso.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 13:55)

Aqui em Lamego também a manhã resumiu-se a chuva mas sem trovoada
na hora almoço e agora mesmo muitas abertas de sol
começo a desconfiar que as trovoadas e a chuva forte que o IPMA estava a prever vai sair um fiasco..
temperatura atual de 21ºC
vento de oeste
71% de HR


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2014 às 14:09)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Lamego também a manhã resumiu-se a chuva mas sem trovoada
> na hora almoço e agora mesmo muitas abertas de sol
> começo a desconfiar que as trovoadas e a chuva forte que o IPMA estava a prever vai sair um fiasco..
> temperatura atual de 21ºC
> ...


Vamos com calma, pode ser que ainda se formem células, alias também a agência estatal indica trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes e por isso colocou a Estremadura, Castilla e Leon, e Huelva com aviso amarelo


----------



## bigfire (7 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Chuva forte durante toda a madrugada, e aguaceiros durante a manhã, que se tem prolongado durante o início da tarde. A trovoada ainda nem se viu, a temperatura está nos 23.2º neste momento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Tudo igual, alguns cumulus congestus, 25.7ºC e algumas abertas. Mais de resto não se vislumbra nada de especial no radar e ainda por cima o GFS cortou CAPE e até precipitação em algumas zonas do interior norte centro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 17:33)

Tudo na mesma como a lesma e penso que não vai mudar, eventualmente se alguma precipitação chegar a terra da parte da noite já vai ser uma sorte. Digo isto porque ainda andam umas células no mar, mas muito estáticas. 

As cumulus congestus enfraqueceram por cá


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2014 às 17:46)

Boas ...finalmente uma rega ao fim de 49 dias secura total ,foi de noite e bem audível ...só que o meu penico falhou na contagem,e falhou o dono...mas mais o dono ,não se deu trabalho de fazer a manutenção a 100%,chegou lá,a soprou meia dúzia de teias de aranha que havia no exterior e pensou que ficou tudo ok...e não se deu ao trabalho de tirar 2 parafusos,resultado ,só contou o primeiro 1.0mm,agora sim,fui obrigado abrir aquilo,realmente havia por lá uma teias agarrado às pás ,contar conta ,vamos esperar pela próxima vazada.

Ainda choveu pelo meio da manhã...depois virou a sol e nuvens,o sol ainda é quente,com 26.7ºC e pouco vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Deixo aqui as duas formações nebulosas mais complexas ainda visíveis:


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2014 às 18:32)

boas

há trovoada para os lados de Arganil, deve trovejar bem para aqueles lados. Houve-se nitidamente o ronco dessa célula. mas não parece venha para a nossa zona. vai virada a Oliveira do hospital depois Seia. 
a ver vamos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 18:47)

Por aqui parece estar a ocorrer uma reativação da instabilidade, o céu está a ficar mais escuro em especial para sudeste. Entretanto estão a crescer de novo nuvens do tipo cumulus-congestus como as seguintes:


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Por Lamego foi uma tarde de muitas abertas, apenas um aguaceiro fraco a meio da tarde, só deu para molhar chão e carros.
Trovoada zero!
Sinceramente foi uma desilusão para mim este evento, o nosso IPMA previa chuva forte e trovoada e para muitos lados de Portugal Continental isso não aconteceu...
Apenas salvou-se a chuva de madrugada e manhã cedo que me deu 11 mm no meu pluviometro
temperatura atual de 21ºC
vento de NW
64% de HR


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui parece estar a ocorrer uma reativação da instabilidade, o céu está a ficar mais escuro em especial para sudeste. Entretanto estão a crescer de novo nuvens do tipo cumulus-congestus como as seguintes:



Parece que irão trazer trovoada para essa zona, prepara a máquina fotográfica


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2014 às 18:53)




----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2014 às 19:09)

tal como tinha dito, esta a passar tudo pela zona da Serra da Estrela. o radar mostra a reflectividade do topo das mesmas na nossa zona.  

mais daqui a bocado coloco algumas fotos que tirei. 

actualmente está sol a Oeste e a este uma escuridão que mete respeito a Este, não há vento e sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Poderemos ter trovoada de facto mas é preciso que a célula engorde mais para Oeste. Ouvem-se roncos.


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2014 às 19:31)

Em Viseu essas células são bem visíveis, mas infelizmente parece-me que se deslocam para nordeste e  estão em dissipação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2014 às 19:39)

Boas,as nuvens por aqui já são escassas ...tudo calmo ,com 23.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2014 às 19:43)

A célula está literalmente a passar ao lado e está a depositar ar descendente aqui na zona ao ponto de se estarem a formar Mammatus:


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Como eu gostava de ter algum tipo perícia a tirar fotos pois as mammatus são brutais.
Edit Duas de muitas fotos, mas infelizmente o jeito para a fotografia é pouco.










Mais uma.


----------



## panda (7 Set 2014 às 20:18)

Por aqui já não chove desde o inicio da manhã
O dia foi de nuvens e sol 
Temperatura actual *21.2ºC* e *61%Hr*
Temperatura máxima de hoje *25.4ºC*
 acumulada *19.2mm*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2014 às 20:37)

Corroboro aqui a observação dos colegas da zona, em como até há cerca duma meia hora, para SE se via muito desenvolvimento vertical, uma bigorna enormíssima e mammatus como não via há largos anos.
Infelizmente, já fui tarde para fotografar o pico, mas ainda apanehi alguma coisa...
























__________________________________________
Por Viseu, a tarde foi calma, sendo que desde início da manhã que não chove absolutamente nada. O vento tem estado calmo ou até mesmo parado, a temperatura bastante agradável, apesar de a meio da tarde ter estado um ambiente bem abafdo, devido à elevada humidade no ar.

Atuais 20,6ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Mas que belos mammatus!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 22:14)

Por Lamego céu com algumas nuvens, mas poucas
temperatura de 18ºC
79% de HR
vento de Oeste
total acumulado de 11 mm
Temperatura máxima de 21,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2014 às 22:50)

como tinha dito cá vão as fotos de abocado. tiradas de telemóvel, a qualidade não e grande coisa.  ´


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Céu limpo, apenas algumas nuvens nas serras das meadas e Santa Helena
hoje é a noite principal da romaria de Portugal, a Festa da Nossa Senhora dos Remédios
Estão 17,4ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2014 às 23:06)

Por aqui ainda tivemos alguns pingos ao final da tarde.





Depois um pôr-do-sol vermelho.





Agora com o céu limpo ficou apenas a lua.


----------



## bigfire (7 Set 2014 às 23:24)

Uma tarde sem grande interesse, apenas aguaceiros por aqui , e nem esses chegaram para fazer uma boa rega.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 23:30)

bigfire disse:


> Uma tarde sem grande interesse, apenas aguaceiros por aqui , e nem esses chegaram para fazer uma boa rega.




Aqui em Lamego nem isso, apenas choveu bem de madrugada e manhã
de tarde imensas abertas de sol


----------



## bigfire (7 Set 2014 às 23:35)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui em Lamego nem isso, apenas choveu bem de madrugada e manhã
> de tarde imensas abertas de sol



De madrugada não sei, o cansaço era demasiado , mas desde que acordei por volta das 10 até ao meio-dia, foi sempre certinha, com as valetas a transbordarem de água.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2014 às 23:57)

bigfire disse:


> De madrugada não sei, o cansaço era demasiado , mas desde que acordei por volta das 10 até ao meio-dia, foi sempre certinha, com as valetas a transbordarem de água.



Então aí choveu mais do que aqui
o meu pluviometro mediu 11 mm
choveu desde madrugada até perto das 10 e 30


----------



## bigfire (8 Set 2014 às 00:08)

joselamego disse:


> Então aí choveu mais do que aqui
> o meu pluviometro mediu 11 mm
> choveu desde madrugada até perto das 10 e 30



Sim, era meio-dia e ainda chovia bem, pessoas de família disseram que ouviram uns trovões ao longe durante a madrugada, mas seriam para a zona de Sabrosa, uma zona que é bastante afetada nestes acontecimentos, gostava de saber porque .


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2014 às 02:28)

Boas noites

Penso que com a colecção de belas fotos apresentadas aqui é-me impossível dizer que este evento tenha sido um fiasco, embora esta seja uma opinião pessoal que pode estar enviesada pela paixão que tenho pela fotografia. Parabéns a todos pelo trabalho fotográfico! 
Foi um evento típico em que os fenómenos são bastante localizados e não há uma distribuição geral homogénea que contente assim todos nós. Observando sistemática e pormenorizadamente os registos de radar, de descargas eléctricas e de estações houve eventos realmente de grande potência que talvez não tenham sido seguidos, observados ou medidos, isto é, testemunhados de alguma forma por membros desta comunidade. Só para dar um exemplo, se a célula que passou a Leste de Coruche tivesse passado sobre Lisboa, o espectáculo teria sido testemunhado por muita gente e o "evento" e sua previsão teriam sido considerados positivos. Mas como foi "perdida" numa zona com baixa densidade de observadores e de medições, quase passou despercebida. E como ela podem ser apontadas muitas outras. Houve pois uma concentração em áreas e rarefacção noutras, típico destas situações.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 14ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2014 às 08:46)

Bom dia nevoeiro em Lamego e temperatura atual de 15,5ºC
88% de HR
Vento de Norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Boas ...mais um dia de verão,dias destes...já estava em falta há muito tempo ,ambiente mais saudável na rua ...hoje o povo na rua já andava mais leve ,nuvens e sol ,mas o sol ainda morde quando aparece,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2014 às 13:38)

Céu nublado com abertas de sol
Temperatura atual de 23,2ºC
Vento de Sul
58% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2014 às 14:52)

Boas...a tarde continua com sol e nuvens ,mais quente ,davam 26.0ºC na previsão para a zona...aqui na zona sul da cidade,vai nos 27.9ºC .


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Algumas células pequenas mas bem desenvolvidas no Interior Norte. Já tivemos vários ecos vermelhos no Rain alarm. São células que crescem em minutos, mas também morrem em pouco tempo...


----------



## Fil (8 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Chuva intensa neste momento.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2014 às 17:11)

Este aguaceiro já parece ter passado. Tivemos chuva por vezes forte e um pouco de trovoada. A temperatura caiu de 25ºC para 20ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2014 às 17:57)

Aqui por Lamego nem chuva nem trovoada
apenas muitas nuvens e abertas de sol
ainda ameaçou chover mas ficou por aí
temperatura máxima de 25ºC
Atual de 23,8ºC
vento de oeste
50% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Boas...ainda aqueceu bem de tarde,quase três graus a mais que o previsto ,céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco,com 27.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC 28.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2014 às 21:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, praticamente sem vento. o ambiente até foi abafado. 
actualmente sigo ainda com 21.5ºC

extremos: 

16.6ºC mínima
29.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Boas...ambiente na rua mais agradável,anunciar quase fim de estação ...mas nunca fiar ,noite lua grande ,vento fraco,com 22.6ºC...muito bom.


----------



## panda (8 Set 2014 às 23:07)

Boas
Temperatura actual *20ºC* e *65%Hr*

Dados de hoje *16ºC* / *27.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2014 às 08:15)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão pela frente...hoje a previsão e de 29.0ºC ,céu limpo e nevoeiro nos vales do tejo...tudo calmo ,com 19.5ºC e nada se mexe .

Aproveitando o pouco fresco para já...hoje é dia de corrida a fundo ,até mais logo .


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Dia de sol 
A máxima prevista é de 27ºC
A mínima foi de 15ºC
Temperatura atual de 19,9ºC
78% de HR
pressão atmosférica de 1016


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2014 às 13:08)

Boas ...já de volta,e já com muitas nuvens no céu...têm vindo a aumentar ,ambiente em aquecimento ,com 27.9ºC e vento fraco...e o verão continua .


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Em Lamego o céu começa a ficar muito nublado, mas ainda com abertas de sol
temperatura atual de 25,7ºC
vento de Este
40% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Boas ...por aqui já ultrapassou os trinta ,ainda estamos no verão ,sol e nuvens com vento fraco,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2014 às 15:21)

Boa tarde. o céu está pouco nublado, vento fraco, 29.1ºC.

Falando de amanhã as minhas poucas expectativas caíram  por terra assim que os modelos começaram a cortar a pouca precipitação que estava prevista para a zona norte e principio da centro.


----------



## Serrano (9 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 25ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2014 às 18:52)

Em Lamego céu azul, temperatura atual de 24,5ºC
Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 27ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
vento de oeste
50% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2014 às 20:05)

Boas...mais um dia de verão passado,e este aqueceu bem de tarde ...o sol já se virou algum tempo ,e agora venha o fresco da noite ,com 25.9ºC e alguma brisa de WNW.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 30.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2014 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio. não houve vento. 
actualmente esta nublado sem vento e com 23.1ºC

extremos: 

16.7ºC mínima
29.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2014 às 22:12)

Boas,noite lua grande ...leve brisa de NW,noite ainda com temperatura tropical nos 22.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Em Lamego temperatura atual de 19,6ºC
Vento de oeste
72% de HR


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 01:01)

Céu apenas com algumas nuvens
temperatura atual de 17,1ºC
81% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 01:22)

Céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias à semelhança da madrugada do domingo passado. 
Vento fraco ou nulo com 18.9ºC.

Os modelos continuam com um corte de precipitação drástico aqui na minha zona às 15h apesar de haver bastante CAPE. Só a previsão das 18h é que está melhor. Espero poder ver alguma coisa, mas já começo a desconfiar que não vai ser nada de especial


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 01:56)

Vento de oeste
84% de HR
temperatura atual de 16,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 08:10)

Bons dias .

Nevoeiro ...bom fresco ...nada se mexe ,com 17.5ºC...muito bom .

Mais uma corridinha a fundo ...até logo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 09:48)

Célula a sul do Caramulo já a efetuar descargas elétricas e bem estrondosas que cortam a eletricidade de forma intermitente.

22.3ºC, as descargas ainda não são muito frequentes, por esta é que eu não esperava


----------



## keipha (10 Set 2014 às 09:51)

Está uma bela celula sobre a serra do Caramulo.  Já com alguns trovões


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 09:52)

Bom dia,
por Lamego céu com algumas nuvens
mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 19,9ºC
A máxima prevista é de 26ºC
vento de NE
79% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Se os relâmpagos eram pouco frequentes diria que agora são inexistentes. Parece ter enfraquecido.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 10:06)

Começam agora abater-se os aguaceiros (ainda fracos)


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 10:23)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, 21.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Set 2014 às 10:30)

Aqui por CB tivemos um nascer de dia encoberto (o sol não se viu até ás 9:30) com algum nevoeiro á mistura, principalmente em altura (o monte da Cardosa, Castelo, estava completamente envolto em nevoeiro).

Em termos de temperatura está muito agradável... mas já dá para sentir um arrepiozinho sempre que a aragem é um pouco mais forte. Por agora o sol, embora ainda muito tímido, já começa a fazer mossa, e a temperatura já está a subir... No mínimo dos mínimos deve chegar aos 25ºC sem qualquer dificuldade.

Edit: Precipitação nula, embora o nevoeiro tenha deixado alguma, pouca, humidade nas ruas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 10:33)

Acho que está a fazer falta CAPE, porque a célula até é boa mas está a trazer maioritariamente aguaceiros. 

Aguaceiros fracos, 20.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Aguaceiros fortes 20.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Por Lamego o céu está todo encoberto, ameaça chover
já cairam uns pingos
vamos ver se de facto a chuva vai aparecer
o vento começa a levantar-se de NW
temperatura atual de 24ºC
55% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Mais uma célula em aproximação que deverá proporcionar mais alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Pena é as células que estão a entrar em Setúbal irem na direção de Castelo Branco e Guarda.


----------



## bigfire (10 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Por aqui já começa a escurecer muito, também já cairam algumas pingas grossas, mas nada de especial. Vamos ver como vai correr o resto da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 13:01)

Boas ...estive fora,grandes dilúvios que andam por ai ...por aqui ainda se mantem tudo calmo ,meio nublado pela zona e muito escuro pelo interior,com 25.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 13:41)

Aqui por Lamego o céu continua escuro, muito escuro, o vento de oeste
50% de HR
temperatura atual de 22,2ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 14:13)

Neste momento um aguaceiro 
vento de oeste
temperatura de 21,3ºC
58% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Nada de especial para já, vão caindo por vezes alguns pingos e há algumas abertas.

23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 14:24)

Boas...continua tudo calmo,as nuvens mais pesadas vêm a caminho ,com 24.8ºC e nublado.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Aqui o aguaceiro parou e deu lugar a abertas
temperatura de 21ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Set 2014 às 14:51)

boas o que podemos esperar para esta tarde?


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 14:56)

celia salta disse:


> boas o que podemos esperar para esta tarde?


Aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 15:33)

Boas,a SSW...vêm lá uma camada escura ,24.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 15:40)

Segue-se uma tarde pacífica com algumas nuvens e abertas. O céu está mais carregado a Sul como era de esperar já que as células mais robustas estão a sul daqui. Entretanto creio que a Serra do Caramulo está a impulsionar o crescimento de cumulus congestus (em particular a zona sul da serra) como ilustram as seguintes imagens:


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 16:08)

Começa a chover e trovoada já com dois trovões bem audíveis


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 16:17)

rubenpires disse:


> Começa a chover e trovoada já com dois trovões bem audíveis



Pela zona sul só caíram uns pingos...trovôes já ouvi ao longe e um relâmpago a sul,mas escuro vêm,vamos ver,nem que seja para apagar o pó,hó ruben .


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Acho que esta previsão de precipitação do GFS para as 18h está muito otimista. Será que vão nascer células capazes de corresponder com a precipitação atribuída, tendo em conta que a temperatura vai descer? É que as células na zona de Lisboa não parecem vir aqui para a minha zona e também para o norte.


----------



## keipha (10 Set 2014 às 16:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Acho que esta previsão de precipitação do GFS para as 18h está muito otimista. Será que vão nascer células capazes de corresponder com a precipitação atribuída, tendo em conta que a temperatura vai descer? É que as células na zona de Lisboa não parecem vir aqui para a minha zona e também para o norte.



Não acredito muito. Está a faltar um pouco mais de temperatura para alimentar as células que por aqui têm passado. Digo eu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Escuro vai ficando,um trovão já por perto ,falta a chuva ,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 17:06)

Está perto...a sul já se vê cordão da chuva,mais uns minutos ,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, 23.7ºC e não se perspectiva nada de diferente para a zona. Diria que a instabilidade parou até porque as cumulus congestus decresceram consideravelmente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Por Viseu reina, para pena minha, a calma total.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 17:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Está perto...a sul já se vê cordão da chuva,mais uns minutos ,com 23.0ºC.



Já chegou para a rega, haver se será generosa ..
Mas perdeu a actividade eléctrica 
Mesmo assim belas formações para W; NW e mesmo a de SSE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 17:52)

rubenpires disse:


> Já chegou para a rega, haver se será generosa ..
> Mas perdeu a actividade eléctrica
> Mesmo assim belas formações para W; NW e mesmo a de SSE



Ainda chove mas pouco...ainda deu para assentar o pó,muito pouco .


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 17:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Ainda chove mas pouco...ainda deu para assentar o pó,muito pouco .



Mesmo, muito ténue esperava um pouco mais mas dada a deslocação da célula era espectável. 
No entanto formou-se uma segunda linha de instabilidade nos arredores de Lisboa veremos se ainda se consegue desenvolver e ainda gerar algumas regas na zona centro mas só em forma de aguaceiros mais fracos e menos frequentes!







Legenda:
Traço Vermelho - 1ª linha de instabilidade
Traço Preto - 2ª linha de instabilidade 
Bola Vermelha - Vórtice em altura

A direcção das linhas de instabilidade actualmente é de SW para NE sensivelmente!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 18:08)

Tudo na mesma como a lesma, o dia resume-me a três bombas logo pela manhã e a aguaceiros fracos, moderados e fortes até ao início da tarde. 

Céu nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas e em menor quantidade médias, 23.5ºC. Oxalá essa 2ª linha instável proporcione mais qualquer coisa aqui para o sítio.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Por Lamego de tarde apenas um aguaceiro depois de almoco mas sem trovoada
a trovoada nada quer por estes lados
vento de oeste
Pressão a 1012.08 hPa
Temperatura atual de 21,8ºC
Céu totalmente encoberto e escuro


----------



## Serrano (10 Set 2014 às 18:17)

19.6ºC no Sarzedo, mas sem precipitação, embora com um céu ameaçador...


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2014 às 18:20)

boas

por aqui choveu moderado durante a manha, mas nada de especial. 
o sol ainda não apareceu, continua encoberto não há vento e sigo com 24.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 18:40)

Estão a regressar de sul nuvens mais consistentes vamos lá ver se significam alguma coisa

23.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 18:45)

Como faço para colocar fotos aqui no tópico?
agradecia ajuda
obrigado pessoal!


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 18:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estão a regressar de sul nuvens mais consistentes vamos lá ver se significam alguma coisa
> 
> 23.5ºC



Pessoal ai mais a Norte, não se fiem pois a célula já esta em dissipação, não esperem mais nada do que um ou outro aguaceiro mas de fraca acumulação.
Agora entra uma "chamada 2ª linha" que trará aguaceiros mas mais fracos, menos frequentes e mais dispersos. Quanto a actividade eléctrica as chances são muito pequenas e à medida que o sunset vai chegando ficam praticamente de parte.

Esta 2ª linha até se assim se pode chamar já nem ela me parece consistente, é mais um pós-frontal pois está tudo a ficar desorganizado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Voltam os aguaceiros, 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 19:45)

Boas,pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 20.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 25.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Boa tarde!

Hoje foi um dia bastante sereno e calmo por Viseu, tendo em conta o que se passou todo o dia a SW daqui. 

Logo pela manhã, cerca das 9h, começaram a desenvolver-se verticalmente algumas estruturas sobre a Serra do Caramulo, até que cerca das 9h45 tomaram um crescimento exponencialmente rápido, com um cenário completamente arroxeado entre SW e NW. Neste altura tinham já havido uns bons trovões, mas, depois disto, mais nada!
No início a coisa perecia bem direcionada, mas depois abrandou o ritmo, e passou uns 20km a norte da cidade, já depois das 11h, deixou umas míseras pinguitas, que aqui em Vila Chã de Sá (8km a S do centro da cidade) nem regitei absolutamente nada.

Já da parte da tarde, o céu manteve-se muito nublado, com um ar muito ameaçador de vez em quando, mas nunca deu mais que uns aguaceiros fracos e muito curtos, que nem molhavam sequer o asfalto. O vento esteve sempre muito fraco e a tempearuta bastante alta, o que, aliada à humidade elevada, tornava o ambiente bem abafado.

Atuais 20,5ºC e 85%HR, com máxima de 27,2ºC.*

*Finalmente montei tudo no mastro, mas esqueci-me duma peça para segurar o RS que contrui. Por isso, estou a usar o que vinha de origem por enquanto (espero que no máximo até sábado já esteja tudo definitivamente montado), e não confio a 100% nos valores.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 20:35)

Em Lamego o céu começa a ficar com menos nuvens
a temperatura atual é de 20ºC
vento de sul
68% de HR
Dados de hoje:
mínima de 14ºC
Máxima de 23ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2014 às 21:33)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, nuvens altas e a lua já bem á mostra. não há vento e estão 20.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Temperatura de 18.6ºC
céu quase limpo
vento de oeste
73% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Boas...noite calma ,nada se mexe,com 18.6ºC e céu nublado e noite húmida...já não se aquele aquele ar seco,de muitas semanas seguidas .


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 21:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...noite calma ,nada se mexe,com 18.6ºC e céu nublado e noite húmida...já não se aquele aquele ar seco,de muitas semanas seguidas .




Engraçado a temperatura de Castelo Branco hoje ser igualzinha aqui a de Lamego, coisa rara amigo, AlbiMeteo
ao menos as noites estão mais frescas


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Boa noite. O balanço que eu faço destes dias de convecção aqui no interior norte centro é fraco, estou para ver quando é que vem trovoada a sério cá para região, se virmos, só o Alentejo e a costa litoral oeste têm sido mais privilegiados nos últimos eventos. Espero que a tendência se inverta

Céu nublado com abertas, 19.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 22:50)

Aqui em Lamego o céu começa a ficar com mais nuvens
temperatura atual de 17,3ºC


----------



## james (10 Set 2014 às 23:14)

i





Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. O balanço que eu faço destes dias de convecção aqui no interior norte centro é fraco, estou para ver quando é que vem trovoada a sério cá para região, se virmos, só o Alentejo e a costa litoral oeste têm sido mais privilegiados nos últimos eventos. Espero que a tendência se inverta
> 
> Céu nublado com abertas, 19.2ºC





Nao es o unico , aqui no Alto Minho Litoral tambem esta fracote , entao em relacao a trovoada nem se fala  ( aqui deve ter um para - raios atmosferico que impede que elas se aproximem ) .


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 00:51)

Temperatura atual de 15.3ºC
83% de HR
céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## trepkos (11 Set 2014 às 01:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. O balanço que eu faço destes dias de convecção aqui no interior norte centro é fraco, estou para ver quando é que vem trovoada a sério cá para região, se virmos, só o Alentejo e a costa litoral oeste têm sido mais privilegiados nos últimos eventos. Espero que a tendência se inverta
> 
> Céu nublado com abertas, 19.2ºC


Deixa lá que no inverno vocês apanham sempre o melhor.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Set 2014 às 01:37)

trepkos disse:


> Deixa lá que no inverno vocês apanham sempre o melhor.



Eu não estou a invejar o que aí tem acontecido, mas não consigo deixar de esconder que gostava de algo mais generalizado. No inverno as trovoadas nem são assim tão frequentes mas sim as chuvadas e as rajadas de vento fortes


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Set 2014 às 01:38)

Não sei se reparam mas o radar do IPMA não está a trabalhar, sorte que não há nada de especial a acontecer

Entretanto céu com algumas nuvens e 18.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 01:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite. O balanço que eu faço destes dias de convecção aqui no interior norte centro é fraco, estou para ver quando é que vem trovoada a sério cá para região, se virmos, só o Alentejo e a costa litoral oeste têm sido mais privilegiados nos últimos eventos. Espero que a tendência se inverta
> 
> Céu nublado com abertas, 19.2ºC



É verdade, mas a potência evidenciada nas regiões afectadas não era possível estar generalizada a todo território, só se fosse uma das grandes depressões de outono, ainda é cedo. Vai tocando a uns e a outros à vez


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 08:43)

Bons dias,
Aqui por Lamego céu nublado com abertas de sol
temperatura atual de 16,5ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
A máxima prevista é de 24ºC
vento de SE
85% de HR


----------



## panda (11 Set 2014 às 12:31)

Boas
Céu cinzento e vento fraco
Temperatura *21ºC* e *63%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 15:07)

Por Lamego céu com nuvens mas com abertas
temperatura atual de 24,3ºC
vento de oeste
53% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2014 às 15:43)

Boa tarde .

A manhã foi de exames médicos...estava espera de me despachar em 2h ...fiquei lá 3.30h ,só de rotina ...e não podia estar do melhor na rua,com ambiente favorável...pouco sol e muitas nuvens,com 25.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguelgjm (11 Set 2014 às 16:25)

Pela zona sul do concelho de Castro Daire começou agora a levantar bastante vento. Céu completamente escuro a sul, pelo radar e satélite deve-se estar a aproximar uma linha de instabilidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2014 às 16:33)

Algumas nuvens negras a rondar a zona ...alguns pingos .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2014 às 16:55)

Já chove...bom fresco,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 22.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 17:33)

Por Lamego o céu está totalmente escuro
penso que é uma linda de instabilidade
temperatura a descer
23,9ºC
vento de oeste
55% de HR


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Uma foto do céu de Lamego, tirada há 1 hora atrás


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 17:45)

E outra foto, tirada agora, com o céu a ficar escuro....


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 17:50)

O céu está escuro e com cara de querer chover
temperatura a descer
22ºC
62% de HR
vento de Oeste


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Começa a chover aqui em Lamego
temperatura atual de 20,4ºC
vento de SE
69% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Boas,mais um dia de verão passado...avante,afinal os aguaceiros foi só para limpar o pó,depois de alguma sombra,o sol voltou,para se despedir ,com 22.6ºC e uma brisa ligeira.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Boas
Por aqui choveu das 17h até as 18h e acumulou *6.7mm*
Neste momento céu com algumas abertas 
Temperatura actual *18.8ºC* e *85%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *24.7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Em Lamego apenas choveu uns 5 minutos
só deu para molhar o chão e carros
temperatura atual de 20,5ºC
A máxima foi de 25ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
vento de Oeste
pressão atmosférica de 1015
68% HR


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2014 às 20:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado não choveu durante todo o dia com a excepto agora que cai um aguaceiro moderado sem vento e sigo com uns abafados 21.8ºC 

extremos: 

19.3ºC mínima
27.6ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Set 2014 às 21:18)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado não choveu durante todo o dia com a excepto agora que cai um aguaceiro moderado sem vento e sigo com uns abafados 21.8ºC
> 
> ...



Chegaram aqui agora esses aguaceiros moderados.
20.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 21:23)

Em Lamego para já não chove
temperatura atual de 18,9ºC
70% de HR

Uma foto tirada do céu de Lamego, ao fim do dia


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Fim dos aguaceiros, 20.2ºC.


----------



## keipha (11 Set 2014 às 21:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fim dos aguaceiros, 20.2ºC.


Deu para acumular 2 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2014 às 22:19)

Céu pouco nublado...nada se mexe ,com 20.5ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2014 às 22:26)

joselamego disse:


> Uma foto do céu de Lamego, tirada há 1 hora atrás



 parabéns pela estreia, boas fotos, e este céu estava mesmo a merecer, bem bonitos cumulus!


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2014 às 22:34)

StormRic disse:


> parabéns pela estreia, boas fotos, e este céu estava mesmo a merecer, bem bonitos cumulus!



Obrigado StormRic, pelas palavras e incentivo!


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Temperatura atual de 16,2ºC
vento de oeste
80% de HR


----------



## panda (12 Set 2014 às 03:24)

Noite de nevoeiro 
Temperatura *16.1ºC* e *95%Hr*


----------



## rubenpires93 (12 Set 2014 às 07:04)

Amanhecer à Londrina com muita humidade e frescura. Nevoeiros e neblinas, céu totalmente nublado.
Nascente algo avermelhado e acobreado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Bons dias .

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro ...agora já com sol e nuvens,o sol bem quente...ainda estamos no verão ,com 23.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (12 Set 2014 às 11:40)

Pouca nebulosidade no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 19.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 13:46)

Em Lamego céu a ficar mais nublado depois de uma manhã com poucas nuvens 
Mínima de 14ºC
Temperatura atual de 24,6ºC
vento de sul
46% de HR


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 14:28)

Foto tirada da serra das meadas com vista sobre a cidade de Lamego


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 14:31)




----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 14:34)

Foto tirada da serra das meadas(Lamego) com vista sobre a serra do Marão


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Foto da serra das meadas com vista da cidade da Régua, e o rio douro ao fundo!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Boas ...sol e nuvens...ambiente hoje sente-se abafado na rua ,com 26.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Boa tarde. Aqui o céu segue geralmente nublado com algumas abertas, andam por aí a pairar várias cumulus congestus. Entretanto o termómetro vai marcando 28ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Por Lamego céu geralmente nublado mas com abertas
temperatura atual de 25,2ºC
vento de sul
Pressão atmosférica de 1014 hpa
40% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2014 às 17:14)

Mais um dia chato para já. As células mais robustas estão aqui a passar ao lado. 

26.8ºC


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 19:18)

Céu a ficar mais nublado
temperatura atual de 22,5ºC
A máxima foi de 25,2ºC
vento de oeste
62% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Boas...mais um dia de verão passado,avante ,tarde com sol e nuvens e abafado ,menos nuvens e vento fraco,com 25.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 28.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2014 às 21:30)

boas

dia de céu nublado, com boas abertas. não estamos a ter sorte para estes lados.

 agora não há vento e sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Boas,tudo calmo ,leve brisa,com 20.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2014 às 23:43)

Temperatura atual de 17,3 ºC
pressão atmosférica de 1017 hpa
vento de oeste
79% de HR


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

então como tem sido essa tempestade de nivel 1, ou alerta laranja que foi indicada .... já chegou a chover ao menos ?


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Set 2014 às 09:12)

por aqui o ceu esta limpo


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 09:22)

celia salta disse:


> por aqui o ceu esta limpo



É que como o Estofex e o Stormy estavam prevendo uma grande tempestade desde ontem á noite até ao final do dia de hoje, com alertas laranjas e nível 1, pensei que estivesse a chover granizo e trovoadas, tornados, downbursts .... 

Alguns modelos apenas colocam chuva na Galiza, e somente para amanhã e Segunda aí sim indicam mais chuva aí para o Norte !

Até posso estar enganado mas esta ironia serve para ver o quanto este membro e o Estofex tendem a exagerar nas suas previsões !


----------



## james (13 Set 2014 às 10:48)

Aurélio disse:


> É que como o Estofex e o Stormy estavam prevendo uma grande tempestade desde ontem á noite até ao final do dia de hoje, com alertas laranjas e nível 1, pensei que estivesse a chover granizo e trovoadas, tornados, downbursts ....
> 
> Alguns modelos apenas colocam chuva na Galiza, e somente para amanhã e Segunda aí sim indicam mais chuva aí para o Norte !
> 
> Até posso estar enganado mas esta ironia serve para ver o quanto este membro e o Estofex tendem a exagerar nas suas previsões !







E mais aquela instituicao de que que nao devemos pronunciar o nome , senao caem -nos em cima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2014 às 10:54)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão e a seca continua ....céu limpo e vento fraco,com 23.6ºC...o sol está quente...ainda estamos no verão .


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2014 às 11:28)

Bons dias
Em Lamego dia de poucas nuvens
temperatura atual de 22,2ºC
vento de NW
60% de HR
pressão atmosférica de 1017 hpa
A mínima foi de 14ºC
A máxima prevista é de 25ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2014 às 12:09)

Aurélio disse:


> É que como o Estofex e o Stormy estavam prevendo uma grande tempestade desde ontem á noite até ao final do dia de hoje, com alertas laranjas e nível 1, pensei que estivesse a chover granizo e trovoadas, tornados, downbursts ....
> 
> Alguns modelos apenas colocam chuva na Galiza, e somente para amanhã e Segunda aí sim indicam mais chuva aí para o Norte !
> 
> Até posso estar enganado mas esta ironia serve para ver o quanto este membro e o Estofex tendem a exagerar nas suas previsões !



Havendo pelo menos uma probabilidade de haver fenómenos extremos, e alguns modelos modelaram nesse sentido porque não ao menos deixar o aviso?? Acho que o nosso colega de fórum esteve muito bem em deixar o aviso... Até porque chateia, quando não se lança o aviso o pessoal passa-se da carola, quando se lança o aviso e não acontece nada o pessoal passa-se da carola na mesma, pelo sim pelo não o aviso foi lançado.

Por aqui dia de sol por vezes encoberto por nuvens altas, céu encoberto na ordem dos 60/70%.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2014 às 13:39)

Boa tarde. Parece que a tarde vai ser pacífica as células andam ainda algo distantes no oceano, o céu está geralmente limpo com 25ºC. Talvez lá mais para o fim da tarde/noite cheguem algumas células, se assim fosse até era melhor que ver o espetáculo de dia.

Só espero que haja CAPE suficiente, é que os modelos não estão muito famosos para aqui durante a madrugada.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2014 às 13:53)

Por Lamego o céu começa a ficar com mais nuvens
temperatura atual de 24,4ºC
vento de NW
42% de HR
vamos lá ver se esta madrugada e domingo se aparecem trovoadas e aguaceiros pelo interior norte e centro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2014 às 15:09)

Boas...hoje é dia ar quente ,planeta faz aquecer cá em baixo...é só secura ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2014 às 19:22)

O céu permanece geralmente nublado por uma mistura de cumulus, altoscumulus e altostratos. Entretanto a temperatura vai caindo, 23.6ºC.

Será que ainda vem cá parar alguma célula esta noite? Ao que vejo pouco depois de entrarem em Terra morrem por falta de CAPE ou mecanismos que façam o ar subir.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Em Lamego muito vento e céu nublado, começa a ficar muito escuro
temperatura atual é de 20,3ºC
Vento de oeste
50% de HR
A máxima do dia foi de 24ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Boas,mais um dia de verão passado...avante,meia tarde ainda foi de ar ...acabei de por tudo ao fresco no jardim ,uma bruta rega...há espera da chuva ...bem posso esperar sentado ,melhor ambiente agora na rua e já com brisa a correr ,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## keipha (13 Set 2014 às 20:03)

Aspecto do céu sobre a serra do Caramulo


----------



## panda (13 Set 2014 às 20:27)

Boas 
Hoje tirei um pouco do meu tempo para fazer manutenção a estação meteorológica, as pás do pluviômetro já tinham terra  e já as tinha limpo no inicio do ano.
Hoje o dia foi de sol e nuvens 
Temperatura actual *21.3ºC* e *43%Hr* 
P 1017 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2014 às 21:11)

boas

por aqui dia de vindima com o céu nublado mas com calor. não houve vento.
actualmente estão 22.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2014 às 21:46)

Tudo calmo numa noite de verão ,céu limpo ,com 21.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2014 às 22:36)

Começo a desconfiar que isto não vai dar em nada pela noite dentro, afinal onde estão as células no radar capazes de vir aqui ter à zona. Ainda estão para vir?

Céu geralmente nublado 20.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2014 às 23:46)

Por Lamego céu com algumas nuvens
temperatura atual de 16,6ºC
vento de SE
78% de HR
Não há vento


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 00:13)

esta tudo calmo, sem vento, céu encoberto e com 20.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Bom parece que só falta mesmo o interior ser contemplado com trovoada


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 01:07)

O IPMA acaba lançar aviso amarelo de precipitação forte acompanhada de granizo e trovoada para todos os distritos do litoral centro e norte e Santarém, espero que a minha localidade ainda seja atingida


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 02:56)

Calculo que houve uma célula a crescer em Aveiro e que está perto do Caramulo, vejo já algumas faíscas a luzir na parte de trás da serra.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 03:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Calculo que houve uma célula a crescer em Aveiro e que está perto do Caramulo, vejo já algumas faíscas a luzir na parte de trás da serra.


Sim, muita actividade sobre a faixa litoral mais propriamente no mar!
As próximas horas ira intensificar a instabilidade junto a terra e para aqui se surgir aguaceiros ou uma trovoada isolada ou restos de alguma célula que resista só daqui a um par de horas! 

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, 19.5ºC com vento nulo e 77% H.R.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 03:26)

rubenpires disse:


> Sim, muita actividade sobre a faixa litoral mais propriamente no mar!
> As próximas horas ira intensificar a instabilidade junto a terra e para aqui se surgir aguaceiros ou uma trovoada isolada ou restos de alguma célula que resista só daqui a um par de horas!
> 
> Por aqui tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, 19.5ºC com vento nulo e 77% H.R.



Os clarões atrás da serra pararam


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 04:33)

O radar voltou


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 04:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O radar voltou



Eu pensei que as células já tinham entrado em terra mas afinal de contas parece que ainda é trabalho para mais algumas horas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 11:16)

Bons dias .

Está difícil ..já lá vão 8 dias de promessa,e continuamos há espera dela .nunca mais chega cá a baixo ,hoje está mais fresco ...muito bom,com 21.6ºC e muitas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 12:29)

Boas...chuva ...nuvens e sol,com 24.0ºC


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 12:40)

Bons dias,
Por Lamego céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas de sol
temperatura mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 22ºC
vento de NE
63% de HR


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Set 2014 às 12:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...chuva ...nuvens e sol,com 24.0ºC



Chiça, já 24ºC?? com estas nuvens não me admirava então que mais logo isto fique um pouco quentinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 13:01)

Albifriorento disse:


> Chiça, já 24ºC?? com estas nuvens não me admirava então que mais logo isto fique um pouco quentinho



Agora 25.2ºC e o sol quando aparece...parece lume ...nunca mais nos livramos dele .


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Ao final de uma semana a ameaçar, parece que vai ser hoje a trovoada. Aspecto da serra do Caramulo a sudoeste


----------



## jotackosta (14 Set 2014 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!
Tempo quentinho por aqui, com *24ºC* e algum vento. Por enquanto boas abertas mas céu escuro a sudoeste, pelo que vislumbro no radar, pode ser que chegue aqui alguma coisa


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 13:38)

E já se ouvem trovões ao longe


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Set 2014 às 13:43)

keipha disse:


> E já se ouvem trovões ao longe



Daqui o aspecto do ceu para a serra do Caramulo é medonho.. Esta bastante escuro.. E tambem consigo ouvir alguns trovões embora um pouco longe..  Parece que vais ter festa para ai..


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Set 2014 às 13:47)

Por aqui começa-se a ouvir uns trovoes


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 13:47)

Boas

Troveja ao longe por aqui
Penso que seja para os lados de Tondela. Esta muito escuro para norte


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 13:50)

Trovoada bem audível.


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 13:51)

ricardop120 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Troveja ao longe por aqui
> Penso que seja para os lados de Tondela. Esta muito escuro para norte


Ainda não é bem, mes está perto


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 13:54)

ricardop120 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Troveja ao longe por aqui
> Penso que seja para os lados de Tondela. Esta muito escuro para norte


Ainda não é bem, mes está perto


ricardop120 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Troveja ao longe por aqui
> Penso que seja para os lados de Tondela. Esta muito escuro para norte


Ainda não é bem, mes está perto


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 13:55)

esta mesmo escuro, parece estar entao para aqueles lado da Felgueira ou barreiro de besteiros. Vamos la ver. Esta bue vento aqui


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Sim deve estar a descarregar aí


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 13:57)

Chuva muito forte


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Set 2014 às 14:00)




----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 14:01)

celia salta disse:


>



Se parasse de chover... Eu ainda só consegui ver clarões.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2014 às 14:05)

Vou arrancar agora para o Fundão onde estarei na próxima semana...
Espero que o tempo esteja se feição, trovoadas... conto fazer boas sessões de fotos na Serra da Gardunha com a Estrela como pano de fundo... e uns time lapses... 
Pendente do tempo para o festival dos Chocalhos de Alpedrinha... a ver vamos... trovoada durante a semana e bom tempo no fim de semana... Vamos ver!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Chuva torrencial e rajadas de vento muito fortes


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 14:09)

Ohhh, até já há trovoada no caramulo e arredores
aqui em Lamego apenas céu nublado com abertas
que dias de azar aqui pelo douro sul
temperatura atual de 24ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Boa tarde!

Estou em Farminhão, uns 15 minutos a SW de Viseu, e está a caminho uma célula bastante ativa, segundo parece. Em cerca de 30 minutos, o céu começou a encobrir, já chove um pouco, e a NE vê-se muito negro, e já troveja forte e frequentemente.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 14:15)

por aqui a animação ja se afastou ja não ouço trovejar. Choveu um pouco durante uns 3 minutos. Estou com 21.4C


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 14:17)

Ja está a acalmar. Chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 14:35)

Tudo em branco ...com 25.9ºC...sol quente  .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Set 2014 às 14:40)

Finalmente alguma trovoada e chuva em Viseu.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Set 2014 às 15:10)

E lá passou a célula por aqui, chuva forte por uns instantes, trovoada e temperatura a descer 4ºC até aos *20ºC*, agora sol a espreitar novamente.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 15:31)

FINALMENTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CHUVA E TROVOADA EM LAMEGO
a temperatura desceu de 23ºC para 16ºC com a trovoada e aguaceiros


----------



## bigfire (14 Set 2014 às 15:37)

joselamego disse:


> FINALMENTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CHUVA E TROVOADA EM LAMEGO
> a temperatura desceu de 23ºC para 16ºC com a trovoada e aguaceiros



Daqui da cidade vê-se bem a escuridão para esse lados, também já se ouvem a trovoada, vamos lá ver se por aqui também vamos ter essa sorte.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Aqui já passou a chuva e a trovoada, 
2,34 mm
Agora estão abertas de sol
Deve estar a caminhar-se esta celula para Vila Real


----------



## bigfire (14 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Estão a chegar aqui a cidade, mas ainda não chove, nem se vê a trovoada.


----------



## bigfire (14 Set 2014 às 15:56)

Começa a chover e a trovoar.


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 15:59)

BEEP no detector de trovoada. Descarga 13 km a noroeste de Vila Real
www.lightningmaps.org


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 16:14)

Aqui estão as nuvens que causaram as descargas. Mas foram poucas. O detector Blitzortung só detectou duas, mas uma foi a apenas 2 km.


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 16:22)

A "gaja" (kk) ainda foi grandinha 68.1 kA ainda faz barulho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 16:32)

Boas,agora chegou a minha vez ...pingas grossas,mas será de pouca dura ,eu queria mais ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Set 2014 às 16:37)

Já veio... já veio (vá lá não sejam maldosos xD), e tá quase a ir... Volta para trás nuvem, aqui nuvem...

Mas enquanto não vai, vai deixando meia dúzia de pancadas .

EDIT: Snif... Já foi ... bem, esperemos pela próxima nuvem xD.

EDIT2: Ahhh... Mas que belo Arco-Iris .


----------



## bigfire (14 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Já passou todo, nada de especial, apenas alguma chuva, novamente o céu com abertas e sol, todo ao lado. Tenho um vizinho aqui perto a reportar e não sabia.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Aqui é que não chega mesmo nada...


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 16:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui é que não chega mesmo nada...



As células até levam a direção de Bragança só que quando aí chegam perto já vão fracas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 16:51)

Foram 2.0mm num abrir e fechar de olhos ,mas foi bem chovida,já deu para a rega de hoje ,sol e 23.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 16:51)

tirei  fotos a tal trovoada das 14h, foi do telemóvel, a qualidade não e a melhor.  













atualmente está sol, sem vento e com 27.5ºC


----------



## Pesodaregua (14 Set 2014 às 16:51)

Aqui na régua a chuva foi fraca e a trovoada foi pouca


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 16:54)

Regressam os aguaceiros


----------



## jotackosta (14 Set 2014 às 16:56)

Parece que ainda vai passar mais alguma coisa por aqui, a acompanhar o radar e as nuvens a sudoeste. A temperatura vai rondando os *23ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 16:56)

Depois da trovoada e aguaceiros


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Regressam os aguaceiros



deve ter chovido mesmo bem ai em Tondela, abocado fui ai ao continente, as lojas estavam fechadas só o continente estava aberto e a meio gáz. estavam com as lojas inundadas algumas prateleiras dentro do continente a tapadas com plásticos.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Outra foto


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 17:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Foram 2.0mm num abrir e fechar de olhos ,mas foi bem chovida,já deu para a rega de hoje ,sol e 23.1ºC.



Talvez ainda venha mais qualquer coisinha.. Vamos ver 
A temperatura até subiu ligeiramente cerca de 0,5ºC 
Durante o aguaceiro o sol completamente à vista, digno de fotografia


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Ouvem-se novamente roncos


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 17:06)

troveja para os lados agora da Serra Da Estrela. 

oiço ao longe, entretanto esta a ficar escuro a oeste. 

esta e a célula da serra da estrela:


----------



## jotackosta (14 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Aspecto a Sudoeste:




Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Aspeto da célula que aqui está a passar ao lado e a produzir trovoada:


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 17:30)

esta em aproximação se Sul uma escruridao brutal, vamos ver por onde passa.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 17:57)

esta muito escuro, mas deve estar a dissipar-se, começou a chuviscar.  não se houve trovoada. temperatura a cair para os 24.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 18:04)

ricardop120 disse:


> esta muito escuro, mas deve estar a dissipar-se, começou a chuviscar.  não se houve trovoada. temperatura a cair para os 24.3ºC



Se aquela célula que está a chegar a Coimbra cá passasse é que era trovoada na certa.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Set 2014 às 18:10)

A pouca trovoada que se vai ouvindo aqui na zona vem agora de Este e Sudeste (a todo o comprimento da Serra da Estrela)


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 18:26)

Aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 18:42)

Mais uns nuvens a rondar a zona ...já se ouvem alguns roncos ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 18:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se aquela célula que está a chegar a Coimbra cá passasse é que era trovoada na certa.



parece que esta a chegar, começou a chover forte, mas ainda não ouvi trovoada. 
ja viram a imagem de satelite


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Muito nublado a SW (230º) com roncos já audíveis 

Aspecto do céu para SSW (18:43h):


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 18:54)

Aqui só aguaceiros fracos. Parece que a célula se vai desviar de Tondela :-( . No inicio da tarde acumulei 19mm no espaço de 45m. A temperatura desceu 5°C nesse período.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 19:05)

troveja agora mas muito espaçado


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 19:06)

Eles andam aí


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Alguns pingo grossos mas de forma fraca. Trovoada nas redondezas, mas muito ténue 
A SW de CB tem nascido alguma actividade a julgar pelo radar, veremos como se desenrolam com o cair da noite..



Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento células em desenvolvimento


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Em Lamego céu com abertas
temperatura atual de 18,3ºC
A máxima foi de 24,5ºC
A chuva que caiu a meio da tarde apenas rendeu 2,34 mm
vento de oeste
62% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 19:23)

Chuva moderada, vento moderado, trovoada ainda não se viu.

Vista à pouco de Sul e Sudeste respetivamente:


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 19:24)

Por aqui tem de dar trovoada, porque com as características e sinais que vejo se não for de momento dificilmente voltará esta zona a ter tais indicadores pelo menos até amanhã com a radiação solar.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Eis que ai está ela mais forte 
Céu escuro como breu


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2014 às 19:30)

Bom e tudo o vento levou

A passagem desta célula não passa de chuva e vento.


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom e tudo o vento levou
> 
> A passagem desta célula não passa de chuva e vento.


Eu bem disse que ia passar ao lado :-( o vento estava de W e empurrou-a para fora daqui


----------



## jotackosta (14 Set 2014 às 20:30)

Relâmpagos a NE, NO e a Sul, mal se houve a trovoada, aguaceiro fraco de momento.


----------



## panda (14 Set 2014 às 21:06)

Relâmpagos aqui pela zona neste momento
Temperatura actual *19.5ºC* e *69%Hr* 
P 1015 hpa


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 21:14)

Choveu aqui em Lamego, à 5 minutos atrás, deu para acumular no total de hoje de 4,31 mm
Agora o céu ficou de novo estrelado
temperatura atual de 17,6ºC
vento de oeste
pressão a 1011
73% de HR


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Set 2014 às 21:28)

Boas. Por aqui da para ver bastantes flashes mas gostava de saber uma coisa. Porque é que na pagina da blitzortung não são visualizados estes relampagos? Que "energia" do relampago é necessario ter para que o sistema os detecte?


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 21:31)

Como tinha dito, as condições estavam bastante boas para a trovoada se desenvolver e acabou por se activar com actividade moderada e com cerca de 2/4 raios p/ minuto. A chuva não chegou atingir a cidade porque a célula passou a SSE;SE;E ela após ter feito esta passagem ainda ganhou mais actividade e desenvolvimento estando neste momento para os lados de Penamacor sensivelmente. Foi agradável estive no churrasco a fazer peixe grelhado e observei ainda uns belos raios um deles caiu bem perto talvez a 3/5 km e bom concerto de trovões deu para matar o bicho


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2014 às 21:54)

está uma boa noite para sentar na varanda e ver o festival de luzes que anda para os lados da serra da estrela. está a relampejar bem para la, vejo também relâmpagos a Norte. 

aqui o céu esta estrelado não há vento e sigo com 18.0ºC


----------



## keipha (14 Set 2014 às 22:01)

ricardop120 disse:


> está uma boa noite para sentar na varanda e ver o festival de luzes que anda para os lados da serra da estrela. está a relampejar bem para la, vejo também relâmpagos a Norte.
> 
> aqui o céu esta estrelado não há vento e sigo com 18.0ºC


Também vi a caminho de casa. Mas agora estou com visibilidade 0 para esse lado :-( estavam brutais os relâmpagos no meio das nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2014 às 22:03)

Boas ...pelo final de tarde e noite lá foi uma corrida de 10km,coisa rara,sempre acompalhado de muita atividade elétrica de todos os lados,foram centenas de relâmpagos e flashes que eu vi,sempre ao largo ,e continua,já algum tempo que não aparecia por cá uma noite destas,e está para durar ,´por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.6ºC e 2.0mm .


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Há pouco houve aqui um pequeno festival, a este da cidade. Daqui a pouco seguem as fotos e um pequeno video, espero que gostem.


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Set 2014 às 22:06)

ricardop120 disse:


> está uma boa noite para sentar na varanda e ver o festival de luzes que anda para os lados da serra da estrela. está a relampejar bem para la, vejo também relâmpagos a Norte.
> 
> aqui o céu esta estrelado não há vento e sigo com 18.0ºC



O festival é bem para la da serra da estrela. Na covilha vivo eu e acredita que os flashes nem se ouvem aqui


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 22:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...pelo final de tarde e noite lá foi uma corrida de 10km,coisa rara,sempre acompalhado de muita atividade elétrica de todos os lados,foram centenas de relâmpagos e flashes que eu vi,sempre ao largo ,e continua,já algum tempo que não aparecia por cá uma noite destas,e está para durar ,´por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.6ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 27.6ºC e 2.0mm .



Para que quadrantes estas a conseguir ver?


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 22:13)

pedro_cvl disse:


> O festival é bem para la da serra da estrela. Na covilha vivo eu e acredita que os flashes nem se ouvem aqui


Está para os lados de Cidad Rodrigo +/- 
Também se pode vislumbrar flashs para ESE de Caceres.


----------



## ACalado (14 Set 2014 às 22:16)

Alguns flashes por aqui


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 22:27)

Foi de -32 k Amp e caiu as 21h51 um pouco a leste de Vila Real. captado com um Samsung Galaxy


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2014 às 22:32)

Em Lamego céu nublado, mas para já sem chuva e trovoada
temperatura atual de 16ºC
80% de HR


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2014 às 22:34)

cm3pt disse:


> Foi de -32 k Amp e caiu as 21h51 um pouco a leste de Vila Real. captado com um Samsung Galaxy



Que programa usaste no teu Samsung Galaxy? Algum específico para fotografar trovoada?


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 22:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Que programa usaste no teu Samsung Galaxy? Algum específico para fotografar trovoada?



Não, o que fiz foi usar simplesmente a camara de video do galaxy que da uma resolução muito grande. Depois copiei para o PC e usei o Windows Media Player. Só é preciso um pouco de paciência  para apanhar o momento certo- Depois tirei uma captura de ecrâ (screen saver). Claro que ai se perde resolução e baixa a qualidade, mas quem não tem cão caça com gato


----------



## nelson972 (14 Set 2014 às 22:54)

ACalado disse:


> Alguns flashes por aqui



Esses clarões viam-se desde o miradouro da serra dos candeeiros, virado a NE. Pensei que seriam próximo de Castelo Branco. Um pouco mais longe afinal....


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2014 às 22:54)




----------



## ACalado (14 Set 2014 às 22:59)

nelson972 disse:


> Esses clarões viam-se desde o miradouro da serra dos candeeiros, virado a NE. Pensei que seriam próximo de Castelo Branco. Um pouco mais longe afinal....




Fantástico a distância. Estes foram na zona do Sabugal, Serra da Malcata.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 22:59)

nelson972 disse:


> Esses clarões viam-se desde o miradouro da serra dos candeeiros, virado a NE. Pensei que seriam próximo de Castelo Branco. Um pouco mais longe afinal....



No início dela entre as 19h20 e as 20:45h eram aqui na zona de Castelo Branco mesmo nas redondezas, depois seguiu para os lados de Penamacor e mais tarde Ciudad Rodrigo e Salamanca.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 23:26)

Breve resumo:



rubenpires disse:


> Muito nublado a SW (230º) com roncos já audíveis
> 
> Aspecto do céu para SSW (18:43h):



19:43h aspecto do céu no começo da trovoada raio de imagens SE - SW:





















(Fotografias tiradas por telemóvel)

Após isto, caiu noite e começou um espectáculo de raios, flashs, trovões e roncos até perto das 22h. 
Pecou por não ter rendido mais chuva.


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2014 às 00:01)

A passar tudo ao lado Acalado, também vejo da minha varanda os raios na zona do Sabugal


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2014 às 00:17)

pedro_cvl disse:


> O festival é bem para la da serra da estrela. Na covilha vivo eu e acredita que os flashes nem se ouvem aqui




é impressionante a distancia que se pode visualizar, estava a quê 150km em linha recta então. e via-se tão bem os relâmpagos. parecia mesmo que estava sobre a serra... lindo


----------



## ACalado (15 Set 2014 às 00:27)

Norther disse:


> A passar tudo ao lado Acalado, também vejo da minha varanda os raios na zona do Sabugal




É verdade Norther passa tudo ao lado, ainda não tivemos uma trovoada como deve ser... Vamos ver estes próximos dias.


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 00:30)

ACalado disse:


> É verdade Norther passa tudo ao lado, ainda não tivemos uma trovoada como deve ser... Vamos ver estes próximos dias.



Mesmo assim por aqui também ainda não tivemos nada como deve ser nem de perto.


----------



## panda (15 Set 2014 às 00:47)

E la se foi a trovoada para a Espanha 
Temperatura *17ºC* e *81%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2014 às 01:03)

Em Lamego céu parcialmente nublado
não há vento
temperatura atual de 13,5ºC
86% de HR


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 02:24)

Céu maioritariamente nublado, lua entre as nuvens que vão passando 
Temperatura Actual 17.1ºC c/ H.R. 91%; 1015HPA e vento nulo.

Aproximam-se umas células de SW;WSW o céu tende a ficar mais nublado e a temperatura a querer subir ligeiramente nas décimas.
Curiosamente estas células à medida que se deslocam para o interior estão a ganhar consistência vendo a animação de radar.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2014 às 03:06)

cm3pt disse:


> http://youtu.be/vRmWEnLKuB4


 excelente! Bem complementada a edição com a informação! Venham mais!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2014 às 03:09)

ACalado disse:


> Alguns flashes por aqui



 fabulosas imagens! parabéns!


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 03:17)

Chove por aqui há 10 mints. começou de forma fraca, agora cai sempre certinha 
Vamos ver se ocorre trovoada pois a célula está em desenvolvimento e vem ai mais chuva


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 03:47)

Bem só agora parou de chover, ainda teve momentos que foi forte e em 30/40 mints. acumulado de 8.4 mm 
Nada nada mal 
Deve vir mais nas próximas horas.. Semana interessante que está a iniciar com chuva e trovoadas mais consistentes e mais abrangentes


----------



## nelson972 (15 Set 2014 às 10:32)

rubenpires disse:


> No início dela entre as 19h20 e as 20:45h eram aqui na zona de Castelo Branco mesmo nas redondezas, depois seguiu para os lados de Penamacor e mais tarde Ciudad Rodrigo e Salamanca.


Cerca das 21:30 os clarões viam-se desde  Porto de Mós. Curioso sobre a distancia a que estariam subi ao dito miradouro (22:05) de onde tenho vista desimpedida desde a serra da Lousã até à serra de muradal. E a nuvem iluminada por dentro estava bem para lá desta serra.


----------



## panda (15 Set 2014 às 11:10)

Bons dias
 bem por aqui e vento fraco
 acumulada *12.2mm*
Temperatura actual *17ºC* e *95%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2014 às 12:59)

Bons dias .

Hoje qualquer nuvem deixa cair molho ...mais custou foi começar ,o sol quando aparece...é um sol pegalhoso ,sinal de chuva ,céu nublado e escuro,não tarda ,com 22.5ºC e 9.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2014 às 15:52)

Boas ,as nuvens por aqui continuam minjonas ,com 21.6ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Chove de forma fraca a moderada, vento moderado, 23.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2014 às 16:38)

Chuva persistente pela Cova da Beira...
Depois do festival eléctrico de ontem à noite, hoje até agora nada de trovoada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Grande chuvada agora mesmo na Covilhã. Continua a não se ver o Fundão por isso é para continuar.


----------



## panda (15 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Grande carga de agua que caiu a pouco, ainda continua a chover mas agora mais fraca
 acumulada *25.0mm*
Temperatura actual *18.6ºC* e *90%Hr*


----------



## rubenpires93 (15 Set 2014 às 18:36)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e cada vez mais fica.. 
Desde as 00h 10mm acumulados, actuais 19.7ºC; H.R. 87%; vento fraco NW.
Tarde de aguaceiros a espaços.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Por cá está a ameaçar chover outra vez. Aliás, agora deixou de se ver a Gardunha .


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Começa cedo este ano!


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Por Lamego tarde também com alguma chuva
temperatura atual de 17ºC
vento de este
84% de HR
A temperatura máxima foi de 22,3ºC
Mínima de 13,5ºC


----------



## panda (15 Set 2014 às 19:33)

Parece que vem la outra pancada  , alias já esta chover
 acumulada hoje *26.0mm*
Temperatura actual *18.2ºC* e *94%Hr*
Tº máxima de hoje *21.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2014 às 19:38)

Boas,a tarde foi de alguns aguaceiros soltos,a fatia maior têm estado a passar ao lado,a SSW vêm lá escuro ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 23.5ºC e 10.0mm


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2014 às 21:43)

boas

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros apenas durante a tarde. 
actualmente continua tudo na mesma, sigo com 19.8ºC 

extremos: 

15.9ºC mínima
27.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2014 às 21:47)

Boas,pelo radar mais uma mancha de chuva a passar ao lado,por aqui só aguaceiros fracos ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## bigfire (15 Set 2014 às 22:09)

Depois de um dia calmo, sem muitas nuvens e com algum sol, a noite começou com aguaceiros fracos, que ainda caem, já sabe bem ter um dia assim de chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2014 às 22:19)

Recomeça a chover no Fundão.


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Por aqui está uma bela noite de chuva, tipica do inverno. Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2014 às 23:28)

keipha disse:


> Por aqui está uma bela noite de chuva, tipica do inverno. Vento fraco de NE.



De facto já chove moderado há algum tempo, pena é não terem atividade elétrica

18.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2014 às 23:37)

por estes lados também tem caído uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados por, com algum vento. sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2014 às 23:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De facto já chove moderado há algum tempo, pena é não terem atividade elétrica
> 
> 18.5ºC


Para mim esta semana se não houvesse mais actividade electrica não era mau de todo, profissionalmente falando :-) mas esta noite não está com asoecto de vir trovoada. As imagens de radar, para já,  só aparentam chuva.


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2014 às 23:44)

Aqui em Lamego céu nublado e a chuva fraca
temperatura atual de 15,8ºC
quantidade de chuva de 5,5 mm


----------



## panda (15 Set 2014 às 23:59)

Por aqui foi uma boa rega com *30.5mm* acumulados
Temperatura nos *17.4ºC* e *94%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2014 às 00:01)

Amanhã apesar de o litoral estar previsto bastante quantidade de chuva, o interior norte e centro também deverá ter razoavel precipitação..
Vai ser um dia de outono a sério!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Já não chove e nem se mexe uma folha, 18.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2014 às 01:02)

Continua a chover por Lamego
temperatura nos 16ºC
vento de sul
95% de HR


----------



## Pesodaregua (16 Set 2014 às 01:04)

Na Régua chove :P


----------



## Congestus (16 Set 2014 às 01:57)

Em Belmonte:

Céu muito nublado (sem precipitação), vento quase inexistente.

Temp: 16.2º 
Ponto de Orvalho: 16 °C
Humidade: 97%
Pressão: 1009.37 hPa

No dia de ontem (segunda), cairam 13.7 mm de água.


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2014 às 07:53)

O que mais me está a surpreender é a queda da pressão atmosférica. Só hoje já caiu 5hpa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 10:13)

Bom dia ao Forum!

Hoje a reportar do Palácio do Picadeiro de Alpedrinha, Fundão, Castelo Branco! 

Já choveu intensamente durante o início da manhã, de momento não chove, apenas muito nevoeiro a reforçar a mística da magnífica Serra da Gardunha.


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2014 às 10:35)

Bons dias
Por Lamego choveu de noite
temperatura mínima de 16ºC
Atual de 16,5ºC
vento de SE
pressão atmosférica de 1008 hpa
humidade de 84%
Para já não chove,o céu está nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia .

Quase de noite ....já cai molho grosso .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 11:04)

Molho ainda mais grosso .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 11:28)

Chove com força em Alpedrinha!


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Set 2014 às 11:38)

Valente carga de água que esta a cair


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 12:15)

Continua a chover com intensidade na vertente sul da Gardunha... Trovoada ainda nada... Aguardemos serenamente!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 13:15)

Abate-se agora a segunda chuvada do dia, trovoada nem vê-la também.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 13:23)

Parece que se encaminha algo no Alentejo para as Beiras e com actividade!
Enquanto a trovoada não chega, sucedem-se os aguaceiros por vezes intensos!


----------



## bigfire (16 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Por aqui tem chovido durante a manhã, mas neste momento só está céu muito nublado e uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## NBiscaia (16 Set 2014 às 13:47)

Por Manteigas/Sameiro entre as 12.00h e as 12.50h choveu com bastante intensidade, continua com aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Quase de noite ...molho com fartura  e trovoada .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 13:57)

Começa a chover forte, escuridão a SUL / Sudoeste! Espero que traga trovoada.


----------



## Serrano (16 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Chove intensamente na Covilhã e já ouvi um trovão, com o termómetro a marcar 16.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Grande carga de água! E finalmente trovoada!


----------



## Pesodaregua (16 Set 2014 às 14:21)

Aqui na Régua Chove bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Tarde magnífica em Alpedrinha, Fundão.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2014 às 14:27)

Muita chuva acompanhada de trovoada na cidade. As ribeiras estão a trazer já bastante água.

Destaque também para o vento, por vezes ouve-se assobiar nas janelas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Boas  ...agora com mais calma e devagar ...logo hoje,com tantos acontecimentos...tinha cá em casa um almoço de família ,lá me calhou que ter ajudar a esposa ...agora já foi tudo a produzir,já fiquei no sossego e o cão .

Isto é foi cá uma chuvada e de estrondos...hoje foi de rua cheia ,lá tenho que repetir novamente...há antiga ,por aqui ainda muito carregado o céu,e esta já vai a caminho do interior da PI...uma escuridão ,no radar,aqui mais perto e a sul,devia ter sido mais intenso e continua,com 18.3ºC e 23.0mm ...boa rega.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2014 às 14:49)

Loriga segue com 56mm!

A estação do meteocovilha na Torre, está sem actualizar há 1h. Mas já na altura ia com 37,4mm. Na webcam já se via muita água a correr pela encosta.







Das 12h às 13h, na rede do IPMA, Manteigas acumulou 20,4mm e as P.Douradas 17,3mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 14:53)

Eu começo a desconfiar que isto não vai dar nada ao nível de trovoada, só se alguma célula se fortalecer muito.  Estão 24.6ºC.

Aguaceiros fracos agora.


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 15:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu começo a desconfiar que isto não vai dar nada ao nível de trovoada, só se alguma célula se fortalecer muito.  Estão 24.6ºC.
> 
> Aguaceiros fracos agora.



Aguarda mais um bocado que aguaceiros e trovoadas irão visitar a tua zona


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 15:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas  ...agora com mais calma e devagar ...logo hoje,com tantos acontecimentos...tinha cá em casa um almoço de família ,lá me calhou que ter ajudar a esposa ...agora já foi tudo a produzir,já fiquei no sossego e o cão .
> 
> Isto é foi cá uma chuvada e de estrondos...hoje foi de rua cheia ,lá tenho que repetir novamente...*há antiga* ,por aqui ainda muito carregado o céu,e esta já vai a caminho do interior da PI...uma escuridão ,no radar,aqui mais perto e a sul,devia ter sido mais intenso e continua,com 18.3ºC e 23.0mm ...boa rega.



De facto está a ser um dia à maneira como gostamos 
Já foi uma boa rega, mas espero que acumule mais..
Veremos se ainda se forma algumas células a sul durante a tarde..


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Por Viseu City, chuvinha com fartura. Trovoada para eu regalar as vistas é que nada.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 15:29)

Belas células que neste momento estão no Interior Norte e Centro ....

No resto do território está tudo mais ou menos calmo por agora ....


----------



## jonyyy (16 Set 2014 às 15:34)

Boas pessoal
 Que rico dia de final de Verão!!! Há momentos choveu a potes, acompanhada de  algum aparato elétrico e muito vento. Neste momento passou a trovoada e regressou o nevoeiro e mantem-se a ventania de Sul, com uns agradáveis 12,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 15:38)

rubenpires disse:


> De facto está a ser um dia à maneira como gostamos
> Já foi uma boa rega, mas espero que acumule mais..
> Veremos se ainda se forma algumas células a sul durante a tarde..



Boas,está uma que saiu agora da capital...ainda vai crescer até chegar aqui,mais uma chuvada e vai nos 27.0mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2014 às 15:39)




----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 15:45)

Novos aguaceiros mas fracos.


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Mais trovoada e aguaceiros a caminho de SW


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Trovões cada vez mais distantes, a trovoada anda na zona de Monsanto / Penha Garcia, tudo se dirige para Leste...

Estará feito por hoje... Bem bom!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 16:10)

Está a fazer sol e a cair uma bruta carga de agua .


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2014 às 16:31)

boas

por aqui também só foi aguaceiros, com algum vento a mistura. está abafado e tenho 26.9ºC
nada de trovoada ate agora. 

no radar mostra uma célula a chegar a coimbra


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 16:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Está a fazer sol e a cair uma bruta carga de agua .



Bem é extraordinário a passagem sucessiva de nuvens com aguaceiros e alguma trovoada, depois abre e aparece um porco de sol ardente e volta de novo a encobrir escuro como breu


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2014 às 16:39)

Boas, estou de volta ao Nordeste! 

Aqui estamos a ter uma tarde muito escura e cinzenta, desde que cheguei a Bragança por volta das 15h ainda não parou de chover um minuto que seja. 

O nosso colega Z13 acumulou até ao momento na sua estação 11.4mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 16:48)

O IPMA acaba de aumentar o grau de aviso amarelo de Viseu para laranja respetivo aos Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada (15h/2:59:00)  
Estou para vez se se vai justificar

Para já a Sul está muito escuro, mas não sei se está trovejar por lá. 23.7ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Set 2014 às 16:49)

Finalmente uma aberta. Da para ver melhor o cenário à volta.


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O IPMA acaba de aumentar o grau de aviso amarelo de Viseu para laranja respetivo aos Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada (15h/2:59:00)
> Estou para vez se se vai justificar
> 
> Para já a Sul está muito escuro, mas não sei se está trovejar por lá. 23.7ºC


Justifica-se perfeitamente dado que a sul do Tejo/Lisboa forma-se células que se propagam para NE e devido a muitos acumulados e aguaceiros fortes instantâneos o aviso laranja é correctíssimo (nem mais, nem menos) 

Agora não entremos na onda de discutir os avisos ou lamentar isto ou aquilo e que não acontece aqui ou ali o que os avisos traduzem. Podes só acumular 10 mm enquanto bem próximo de ti se acumula 30/40mm! A instabilidade está geral a atmosfera está algo imprevisível e são estes os sinais do que se tem relatado por aqui nas últimas oras a prova do que acabo de dizer 

Exemplo do que digo no paragrafo anterior: Aqui por CB tem havido aguaceiros moderados e fortes e um ou outro momento torrencial com algumas trovoadas nas redondezas e talvez 4/8 raios aqui na periferia da cidade, enquanto que nos quadrantes SW;S;SE;E tem havido acumulados bem superiores ao que o nosso caro colega e meu conterrâneo ALBIMETEO regista 31mm até ao momento e nessas zonas os acumulados devem oscilar entre os 40mm e os 55mm falando por alto e trovoada em cheio nessas zonas!  

Relax a trovoada e aguaceiros irão visitar toda a gente!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 17:02)

Aguaceiros moderados com pingas bastante grossas, vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 17:10)

Boas...quando estava no ativo...com estas trovoadas a passar por cima da cidade,já não tinha falta de trabalho,a esta hora,já eram bancos,escolas, ipma e na zona industrial as fábricas a dizerem que já não tinham comunicações,coitado do ipma...eram sempre atingidos quando havia trovoada,como estão situados fora da cidade ,a esta hora as avarias não parava de cair no telemóvel,muito equipamento ia há vida...ficavam KO ,por aqui as descargas não param,continua muito nublado,e não chove,a sul a limpar,parece que agora vai parar,com 19.0ºC e 31.0mm .


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 17:16)

rubenpires disse:


> Justifica-se perfeitamente dado que a sul do Tejo/Lisboa forma-se células que se propagam para NE e devido a muitos acumulados e aguaceiros fortes instantâneos o aviso laranja é correctíssimo (nem mais, nem menos)
> 
> Agora não entremos na onda de discutir os avisos ou lamentar isto ou aquilo e que não acontece aqui ou ali o que os avisos traduzem. Podes só acumular 10 mm enquanto bem próximo de ti se acumula 30/40mm! A instabilidade está geral a atmosfera está algo imprevisível e são estes os sinais do que se tem relatado por aqui nas últimas oras a prova do que acabo de dizer
> 
> ...




Eu não sou contra eles avisarem a população e disse aquilo porque o aviso aumentou-me as expetativas. Eu sou é contra vir por exemplo chuvas e trovoadas torrenciais e não haver um único aviso como no ano passado a 4 de Setembro.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2014 às 17:17)

por aqui apenas chove moderado com algum vento fraco. Bah


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Boas!

Continua a chover moderadamente em Bragança, o acumulado encontra-se agora nos 16.8mm na estação do Z13 e continua a chover embora com menor intensidade.


----------



## bigfire (16 Set 2014 às 17:25)

Tem chovido com alguma intensidade durante a tarde, mas nada de vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Recomeça a chover por aqui...


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Próximas horas, instabilidade mais provável nas regiões a norte do Tejo com aguaceiros moderados a fortes acompanhados de trovoadas e vento localmente forte!
Possível formação de células e linhas de instabilidade algo desorganizadas a sul do Tejo e atlântico centro sul conforme explico na imagem citada em baixo.







Legenda:

*Setas* - Sentido de deslocação da instabilidade
*Linhas pretas* - Linha de instabilidade 
*Rectângulo tracejado avermelhado* - zona de possível formação de células e/ou linhas de instabilidade algo desorganizadas.
*Figura em formato de raio* - Zonas onde nas próximas horas seja mais provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros/trovoadas   

Para a próxima madruga aumento da instabilidade com nova linha de instabilidade alimentada vinda do atlântico.


Por aqui céu nublado com abertas, nuvens a alta velocidade a toda a periferia, tudo mais calmo e sol a espreitar de novo com 19ºC e vento fraco do quadrante S.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Monumental carga de água na vertente sul da Gardunha.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Choveu bem (foi a 3ª chuvada do dia) mas esta célula a nível de trovoada morreu na praia, aguardo por mais

19.8ºC


Ou melhor, está trovejar a Oeste daqui, conclusão a célula passou por aqui e esqueceu-se de despejar uns raios.


----------



## panda (16 Set 2014 às 17:52)

Boas 
O dia esta a ser marcado com muita carga de agua por aqui as estradas pareciam ribeiros  Só acalmou mais depois das 15h. Também houve trovoada.
Parece que se aproxima outra 
 acumulada *46.0mm* 
Temperatura actual *18.2ºC* e *83%Hr*


----------



## Norther (16 Set 2014 às 18:23)

Boas tardes, esta ser uma bela tarde de chuva, parece Outono  e depois de almoço uma valente chuvada se abateu sobre Cova da Beira e alguma trovoada.

Tortosendo derrepente deixou de se ver e nesta altura ja avia descargas eléctricas  






Flaviense21 final de tarde mesmo forte ai para a zona da Gardunha, tirei esta foto do Tortosendo para Fundão, não se via a cidade, grande cortina.


----------



## Pesodaregua (16 Set 2014 às 18:41)

chove torrencialmente na Régua


----------



## Talhada (16 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Na gralheira tambem chove bem!! Pena não haver uma estação


----------



## Norther (16 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco, corre uma pequena brisa.
Chove mais na zona sul da Cova da Beira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 19:11)

Boas,o sol por aqui já teve bons momentos,vai limpando ,com 19.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 21.4ºC e 31.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 20:10)

Está tudo a passar ao lado. No domingo foi mais simples do que hoje.

Por agora chuviscos e 19.6ºC


----------



## jotackosta (16 Set 2014 às 21:59)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui. *17,8ºC*


----------



## bigfire (16 Set 2014 às 22:04)

Os aguaceiros continuam de forma moderada, vamos ver o que nos vai trazer a noite, sigo com 18.4º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2014 às 22:06)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 18.4ºC...está estável .


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2014 às 22:06)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro, mas apenas isso, houve foi umas rajadas de vento interessantes, mas nao passou disso. agora tudo mais calmo e com 20.0ºC

extremos:

15.9ºC minima
27.9ºC maxima


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2014 às 22:36)

ricardop120 disse:


> acabou de cair um aguaceiro, mas apenas isso, houve foi umas rajadas de vento interessantes, mas nao passou disso. agora tudo mais calmo e com 20.0ºC
> 
> extremos:
> 
> ...


Por aqui o mesmo. Aguaceiro que deu 2mm e algumas rajadas de vento a mais forte de 16,6 kmh


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2014 às 23:07)

Os aguaceiros voltaram. Já se vêem claroes de raios para oeste por trás da serra do Caramulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 23:07)

De facto vai chovendo de forma moderada cpm 18.8ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (16 Set 2014 às 23:09)

Por aqui muito vento e nevoeiro cerrado, já à 1h que não chove de jeito...
mantém-se temperatura estável nos 13ºC


----------



## bigfire (16 Set 2014 às 23:14)

Vento por aqui já se começa a intensificar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 23:36)

keipha disse:


> Os aguaceiros voltaram. Já se vêem claroes de raios para oeste por trás da serra do Caramulo



Mas na parte Sul ou norte da Serra? Eu ainda não vi nada talvez esteja distraído


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 23:42)

Ouvi agora um ronco


----------



## panda (16 Set 2014 às 23:56)

Temperatura actual *17.8ºC* e *80%Hr*
 acumulada *55.5mm*

Dados de hoje *15.9ºC* / *18.7ºC*


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2014 às 23:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas na parte Sul ou norte da Serra? Eu ainda não vi nada talvez esteja distraído


na altura era mais para sul. Mas durou pouco tempo. Estou sem ver nenhum já lá vão uns largos minutos


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2014 às 23:59)

Ainda não passou de dois meros roncos acho que está a enfraquecer. Aguardemos


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 00:06)

keipha disse:


> na altura era mais para sul. Mas durou pouco tempo. Estou sem ver nenhum já lá vão uns largos minutos



O GFS não modelava grande CAPE para a nossa zona também, aliás pelo radar do ipma vê-se que os ecos diminuíram gradualmente ao entrar em terra.


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2014 às 00:08)

Em Lamego foi um dia de chuva, moderada e por vezes mais forte, com algum vento à mistura, sobretudo de tarde
temperatura atual de 16,7ºC
vento de de sul
84% de HR
dados de hoje:
máxima de 19,1ºC
mínima de 16ºC
total de pricipitação de 28 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2014 às 00:19)

grande chuvada com granizo assim ta bem... 
So falta a trovoada


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2014 às 00:22)

Volta a chover em Lamego e com vento
esteve e está um dia verdadeiro de outono, que maravilha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 00:33)

ricardop120 disse:


> grande chuvada com granizo assim ta bem...
> So falta a trovoada



Aqui a poucos quilómetros daí é só chuva moderada

A menos que esteja em Gouveia.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2014 às 00:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui a poucos quilómetros daí é só chuva moderada
> 
> A menos que esteja em Gouveia.



estou por Santa comba, agora esta tudo calmo. Ja não chove.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 00:47)

Entretanto parou de chover e o radar ou está atrasado ou deu-lhe o xico-escuro. 18.1ºC


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Set 2014 às 00:50)

Desde os Açores desejo que este mau tempo ai no Continente não cause estragos nem nenhuma desgraça e que sirva apenas para uma animação controlada mas sem problemas de maior ...


----------



## panda (17 Set 2014 às 01:08)

Já começou outra vez a chover e bem e ouvi o trovão ao longe


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 01:12)

Aqui foi a chuva e ficou o vento moderado 
18ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2014 às 01:54)

Final de noite um pouco como começou o dia: chuva por vezes com intensidade. O vento acalmou e trovoada até ver não há nada. Vamos ver o que amanhã nos reserva.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2014 às 02:53)

Na última hora o vento disparou e é já uma constante com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Set 2014 às 13:22)

Por aqui a trovoada ja se começa a ouvir


----------



## keipha (17 Set 2014 às 13:38)

Na serra do Caramulo ia levando com dois raios em cima. Que susto!  Muito perto de onde estava.  Agora está a chover moderado


----------



## bigfire (17 Set 2014 às 13:45)

Já se ouve a trovoada, os aguaceiros continuam, foi assim toda a noite.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2014 às 13:49)

Aproxima-se algo de W à Cova da Beira! E acho que sei o que é!


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2014 às 13:51)

já se ouve trovoada a Sul daqui, esta a chover faz uns 5 minutos


----------



## bigfire (17 Set 2014 às 13:56)

Chuva forte com trovoada neste momento.


----------



## bigfire (17 Set 2014 às 14:07)

Isto aqui está forte, dois estrondo que abanaram todo


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2014 às 14:12)

Boas tardes
por Lamego manhã de chuva e alguma trovoada
temperatura atual de 20ºC
62% de HR
neste momento não chove
Pressão atmosférica de 1003 hpa


----------



## Pesodaregua (17 Set 2014 às 14:17)

Na Régua aguaceiros fracos com trovoada


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 14:24)

Trovoada pelas 12h:20m seguida de aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Por agora segue-se um céu geralmente nublado com mammatus e vários cumulus congestus.
21.2ºC


----------



## keipha (17 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Vista da serra do Caramulo para serra da Estrela


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 14:32)

Mammatus de há pouco:


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2014 às 14:35)

por aqui passou de raspão a célula esta agora na zona da serra da estrela ainda se ouvem os roncos. 
neste momento o sol brilha.


----------



## bigfire (17 Set 2014 às 14:36)

Pela informação do IPMA, caio um raio bem perto da minha casa (17/09/2014 13:00:32, Amp: -8.1), informação retirada do site.


----------



## Pesodaregua (17 Set 2014 às 14:38)

Chove torrencialmente e trovoada


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Set 2014 às 14:41)

Trovoada por cima da Covilhã há quase uma hora ao ritmo de um estrondo por minuto . Um espetáculo de se ouvir mesmo. A chuva também cai de forma intensa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2014 às 14:44)

Já se faz ouvir por aqui!!!! 

A descarregar na Cova da Beira e na zona de Idanha, Penamacor, Monsanto e Penha Garcia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 14:54)

Aproxima-se mais trovoada e mais uma chuvada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Boas  ...muita chuva e trovoada,continua ,esta madrugada em pouco mais de meia hora choveu cerca de 11,0mm ,hoje têm aparecido boas nuvens que mereciam ser ,muito negro pela zona...mais a NWN e muita trovoada audível,esta está a passar ao lado ,com 21.8ºC e vai nos 17.0mm.


----------



## cm3pt (17 Set 2014 às 15:16)

e houve umas descargas bem grandes aqui na zona de Vila Real. A maior foi de -75 kA  e caiu a 2 km da Universidade de Trás os Montes e Alto Douro. Deu para sentir o estrondo daqui


----------



## INFANTE (17 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Boa tarde! Desculpem-me se o que vou perguntar não tem lugar aqui neste tópico. Alguém sabe afinal que hora corresponde a imagem de radar do IPMA? No menu de seleção da imagem indica UTC, mas na imagem aparece GMT!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Vão-se ouvindo trovões, mas a parte mais ativa da célula afastou-se aqui da zona.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2014 às 15:19)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa tarde! Desculpem-me se o que vou perguntar não tem lugar aqui neste tópico. Alguém sabe afinal que hora corresponde a imagem de radar do IPMA? No menu de seleção da imagem indica UTC, mas na imagem aparece GMT!



agora está 14h UTC ou seja a imagem e´ das 15h


----------



## INFANTE (17 Set 2014 às 15:21)

david 6 disse:


> agora está 14h UTC ou seja a imagem e´ das 15h



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## panda (17 Set 2014 às 15:26)

Boas 
chuva intensa k caiu a pouco acompanhada de trovoada
As 13h tinha 9.0mm e agora já marca 32.7mm
Temperatura tambem desceu bem, actual *16.3ºC* e *87%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Bom como eu disse a célula desviou-se para a parte de trás da serra, ouviram-se alguns trovões e por aqui deu apenas uns aguaceiros fracos. 21ºC


----------



## keipha (17 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Neste momento em Santa Comba Dão


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 15:57)

Trovoada a este da Idanha-a-Nova


----------



## bigfire (17 Set 2014 às 16:12)

Está novamente a trovoar por aqui, com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 16:15)

Nova célula em aproximação, ouvem-se já alguns trovões.


----------



## cm3pt (17 Set 2014 às 16:23)

Aqui esta o lcal da "bomba" que assustou o pessoal da UTAD 












Como se ve com a cidade a vista


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 16:29)

Aguaceiros fortes sem trovoada.


----------



## cm3pt (17 Set 2014 às 16:29)

bigfire disse:


> Pela informação do IPMA, caio um raio bem perto da minha casa (17/09/2014 13:00:32, Amp: -8.1), informação retirada do site.





Se nao ha erro de localização, caiu num pinhal a pouco menos de 400 m da povoação da Veiga


----------



## bigfire (17 Set 2014 às 16:35)

cm3pt disse:


> Se nao ha erro de localização, caiu num pinhal a pouco menos de 400 m da povoação da Veiga



Foi isso mesmo, que em linha reta fica muito perto de onde estou neste momento, na vila da Cumieira.


----------



## cm3pt (17 Set 2014 às 16:41)

A trovoada e a chuva vão indo e a serra afogada no nevoeiro


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Não sei o que se passa mas as células assim que entram aqui em Tondela a trovoada pára, assim que saem da zona volta a trovejar.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2014 às 16:43)

Boa tarde!

Por volta das 16h também tivemos direito a um aguaceiro com alguma trovoada aqui em Bragança acompanhado de bastante vento, mas foi de curta duração, neste momento o Sol brilha de novo por aqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2014 às 17:01)

abocado caiu mais uma chuvada, trovoada foi só ao longe.


----------



## keipha (17 Set 2014 às 17:04)

ricardop120 disse:


> abocado caiu mais uma chuvada, trovoada foi só ao longe.


Molhou-me todo


----------



## Paulo H (17 Set 2014 às 17:05)

Uma foto da Covilhã tirada ontem, junto à universidade:


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 17:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sei o que se passa mas as células assim que entram aqui em Tondela a trovoada pára, assim que saem da zona volta a trovejar.



Será que a Serra do Caramulo está a desorganizar as células e por isso não chega a trovejar aqui?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Estive quase todo o dia recolhida debaixo de tecto e com algum barulho pelo que o caompanhamento não foi o melhor mas julgo que pela cidade de Viseu houve aguaceiros vários e alguma trovoada mas fraca, para pena minha.


----------



## Z13 (17 Set 2014 às 17:42)

Belo aguaceiro agora por Mirandela!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 17:59)

Abatem-se aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo, vento moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Continuam os aguaceiros moderados, 19.8ºC.
O arco-íris há momentos atrás:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2014 às 18:53)

Boas...cai vai o pots 10.000 ,grande trabalheira .

A tarde foi só de alguns aguaceiros esporádicos e bons momentos de sol...passou tudo ao lado,na direção SW/NE ,ainda muitas nuvens a crescer a WNW,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco...em 3 dias acumulou até ao momento 58.0mm,boa rega .

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 22.1ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Set 2014 às 19:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sei o que se passa mas as células assim que entram aqui em Tondela a trovoada pára, assim que saem da zona volta a trovejar.



O mesmo por aqui, ontem e hoje! Aliás, fiquei quase sempre entre células que surgiam a Sul e outras a Norte, apanhando apenas os "restos". Bem, os vinicultores agradecem


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Aguaceiro moderado agora, 18.4ºC


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Trovoada no quadrante W, distante dá para ver flash's alguns relâmpagos e ouvem-se roncos.. E é uma célula que o radar deteta-a a vermelho 

Intensidade de Precipitação:






Máx. Reflectividade:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Trovoada novamente ativada...a W daqui,o céu a ficar nublado,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Set 2014 às 20:23)

rubenpires disse:


> Trovoada no quadrante W, distante dá para ver flash's alguns relâmpagos e ouvem-se roncos.. E é uma célula que o radar deteta-a a vermelho
> 
> Intensidade de Precipitação:
> 
> ...



Apanhei com as migalhas dessa celula 
Deu num tres ou quatro trovoes e uns aguaceiros moderados


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Set 2014 às 20:51)

Aguaceiro começou a descarregar neste momento, trovoada audível e ainda visível 
Na zona de Santarém têm nascido células que vêm para aqui à zona, saiu de lá há pouco outra


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Set 2014 às 21:05)

Trovoada forte por aqui com aguaceiros fortes  
A primeira trovoada a atingir em cheio a cidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2014 às 21:06)

Boas,grande estrondo ...e chove torrencialmente ,aumentou 4.0mm e 17.3ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Set 2014 às 21:10)

rubenpires disse:


> Aguaceiro começou a descarregar neste momento, trovoada audível e ainda visível
> Na zona de Santarém têm nascido células que vêm para aqui à zona, saiu de lá há pouco outra



Essas celulas tem passado sempre de raspão aqui... Ainda estou a espera que passe alguma em cheio... 
Tambem gostava de ter espectáculo de luzes esta noite, será possível?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2014 às 21:13)

Bem visível daqui essa célula... 

Agora deve-se dirigir para a Idanha... aliás parece-me que esta região tem uma verdadeira atracção por trovoadas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2014 às 21:14)

rubenpires disse:


> Trovoada forte por aqui com aguaceiros fortes
> A primeira trovoada a atingir em cheio a cidade



Na imagem do radar,vê-se ela virar para o lado de CB,em principio estava mesmo haver passar ao lado...as travoadas têm disso ,boa chuvada.


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2014 às 21:18)

estou a vê-la passar por detrás do monte serrano, aldeia do Ferro, vai mesmo para a zona de Idanha, Penamacor


----------



## rubenpires93 (17 Set 2014 às 21:21)

Fotos de ontem dia 16/09:


























(Fotos tiradas por telemóvel)


----------



## panda (17 Set 2014 às 22:23)

Temperatura actual *16.8ºC* e *82%Hr*
 acumulada *32.7mm*


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Set 2014 às 22:23)

Final da tarde em Bragança. ..era tão grande que nem coube no telemóvel!


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2014 às 22:54)

Por Lamego dia de aguaceiros, abertas, trovoada, mas pouca....
acumulado de hoje  de 21, 4 mm
vento de sul
85% de HR
Máxima de 20, 4ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 15,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2014 às 22:55)

bem agora está tudo calmo, céu estrelado e sem vento, e com 17.6ºC 
vejo alguns clarões na serra da estrela, e a célula de Castelo Branco? 
extremos:  
18.1ºC mínima
25.5ºC máxima


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2014 às 23:02)

Não ricardop120 essa ja deve ir em Espanha


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2014 às 23:08)

Esta a chegar por aqui uma célula mas não tem grande actividade


----------



## Norther (18 Set 2014 às 00:12)

E esta chover, vento fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2014 às 00:41)

como e possível estar tão longe e conseguir ver, e incrivel


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 08:23)

Bons dias .

Esta noite foi sem chuva,nublado e sol já apareceu por momentos ,com 17.6ºC.

Manhã boa para a corrida matinal...bom fresco,até logo .


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 10:01)

Em Bragança o céu está encoberto mas sem precipitação, o vento está fraco.


Ainda temos que esperar um pouco pela chuva, está neste momento sobre as regiões do Litoral:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Set 2014 às 10:20)

Bom dia... Mais um dia que promete...

Pelo RADAR podemos intuir que está a chegar a 1ª linha de instabilidade a cidades como Vila Real e Chaves, veremos se as trovoadas se reactivam na região nas próximas horas...   

Pelos 9:00 chuvada monumental do Fundão, de momento não chove.

PS: Quem vier aos Chocalhos traga galochas!


----------



## panda (18 Set 2014 às 11:17)

Bons dias 
Tem chovido bem, só parou a pouco tempo e agora o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens
 acumulada *28.5mm* 
Temperatura actual *16.6ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 11:19)

panda disse:


> Bons dias
> Tem chovido bem, só parou a pouco tempo
> acumulada *28.5mm*
> Temperatura actual *16.6ºC* e *84%Hr*



Aldeia Souto (IPMA) também já leva 27,2mm hoje.


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2014 às 12:18)

Bom dia.

Finalmente o verão apresenta-se com valores de temperatura bem mais confortáveis.

Depois de um breve aguaceiro o dia segue nublado e com 18,5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2014 às 12:40)

Bons dias
Uma manhã com alguma chuva
temperatura atual de 19,5ºC
60%
1006 hpa
A máxima prevista é de 20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Boas ...fui com sol e nuvens e continua...hoje foram 4 voltas ao recinto ,ir vir foram 16km ,já foi um banho de agua natural,relaxar durante 30m com musica dos anos 70/80...e pronta para outra ,por aqui o vento está aumentar de intensidade de SSW,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## invent (18 Set 2014 às 13:29)

Começam a cair umas pingas por estes lados, a ver se cai alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 14:18)

Boas ...tudo igual,sol e nuvens ,o vento continua moderado agora mais de SWW,com 23.1ºC...chuva talvez mais logo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 15:07)

Passou o primeiro aguaceiro do dia...de repente veio,de repente foi-se ,com muito vento e pingas gordas ,já com sol e caiu para os 21.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 15:29)

Muito escuro a sul do tejo e com trovoada,vai em direção há zona da raia,com sol e subiu para os 22.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 15:39)

Boas!

Aqui por Bragança apenas tivemos até ao momento alguns aguaceiros fracos, esperava mais para o dia de hoje, mas a linha da instabilidade encalhou nas regiões do Litoral e à medida que vai entrado pelo Interior vai se deteriorando.


----------



## bigfire (18 Set 2014 às 16:22)

Boas
Por aqui o dia tem sido de aguaceiros moderados, o céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## panda (18 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Céu nublado e de vez em quando la aparece o sol 
Temperatura actual *20.8ºC* e *52%Hr*
 acumulada *29.0mm*


----------



## jonyyy (18 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Boas:P
Por aqui tivemos uma manha de inverno(menos na temperatura), chuva persistente e forte, muito vento e nevoeiro desde as 7h00 as 12h00, depois passou a regime de aguaceiros, houve abertas e o vento amainou temperaturas entre os 12ºC e os 16ºC, neste momento ceu muito nublado, com 15ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Dia pacífico Meteu-se uma tarde de chuva que já faz lembrar o Inverno

Estão 18.2ºC e vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Chuva moderada a forte, 18.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 19:22)

Boa tarde!

Dia de ver as nuvens passar em Bragança, quase sem precipitação, apenas alguns aguaceiros curtos e fracos. A acumulação é de apenas 1mm na estação do Z13, esperava bem mais, mas até ao momento tem ficado tudo no litoral, veremos se ainda temos direito a algo mais substancial nas próximas horas.


----------



## joao nunes (18 Set 2014 às 19:30)

temperatura atual 22.9ºc e 72% humidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2014 às 19:39)

Boas,continua tudo calmo,a chuva ainda é para esperar ,com 20.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2014 às 21:24)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com chuva moderada ao final da tarde, 
não   houve vento por estes lados. sigo com 18.1ºC 

extremos:

14.9ºC mínima
25.7ºC maxima


----------



## Congestus (19 Set 2014 às 05:23)

Viva!

Por aqui, céu totalmente encoberto (sem precipitação neste momento), vento quase inexistente.

Temp: 14.4º 

Ponto de Orvalho: 14 °C

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 1008.69 hPa (parece estar a descer lentamente).

Já foram registados 14,5 mm de chuva (maioria em forma de aguaceiros) desde as 00H.


(No dia de ontem (Quinta-feira), foram registados 14.5 mm)


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2014 às 14:47)

boas

por aqui  o dia esta a ser de céu nublado, e está sem aspecto de chuva, a ver vamos. 
sigo com 25.7ºC 

Nota:   mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2014 às 15:34)

Boas ...ontem não chegou ,esta noite...foi sempre a  fraca a moderada até de manhã...parou nos 15.0mm,desde manhã sol e nuvens,quando aparece o sol é quente....ainda estamos no verão ,com 23.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (19 Set 2014 às 17:38)

Boas 
Depois de uma pancada, agora é sol e nuvens
 acumulada *7.2mm* 
Temperatura actual *20.8ºC* e *62%Hr*


----------



## jotackosta (19 Set 2014 às 18:43)

Ouvem-se trovões a Sudoeste mas coisa pouca. Caíram algumas gotas de chuva, quase se podiam contar 

Temperatura actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2014 às 19:21)

Por Lamego tarde de alguma chuva
a máxima foi de 20ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 16ºC
De tarde vinha de Coimbra pelo IP3 e a partir de Tondela (Serra do Caramulo) começou o céu a ficar mais nublado e a chover.... Em Coimbra depois de almoco, a temperatura era de 24ºC
cheguei a Lamego às 17h com chuva e temperatura de 16ºC
Humidade de 69%
1011 de hpa


----------



## Congestus (19 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Ora, final de dia com sol.

Vento com a média a rondar os 6/8 Km/h, maioritariamente de quadrante sul.

Temp: 18.7ºC 

Ponto de Orvalho: 14 °C

Humidade: 72%

Pressão: 1012.75 hPa (tendência para subir).

Máxima de raios UV: 8.6

Máxima radiação solar: 942 w/m2


Foram registados 17.8 mm de chuva (maioria em forma de aguaceiros) desde as 00H.

Cumpz!


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Set 2014 às 19:59)

Neste momento trovoada a Este de Penamacor e a Sudeste do Sabugal.

http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2014 às 20:20)

Boas,tarde calma com sol e nuvens,neste momento quase limpo e vento fraco,com 19.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 23.8ºC e 15.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2014 às 22:28)

Neste momento céu estrelado
temperatura atual de 15ºC
80% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2014 às 22:49)

boas

por Gouveia o fim do dia foi de algumas nuvens, a bocado saí de casa de familiares e estava a pingar umas gotas grossas mas não passou disso. devem estar uns 18ºC o sensor nao quer trabalhar


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 00:03)

Hoje foi já um dia mais instável, a trovoada andou aqui nas redondezas pelas 18h ainda que um pouco dispersa e também pouco frequente. Sucedeu-se aquando esta trovoada aguaceiros fortes com rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes e também algum granizo (fraco).

Por agora segue-se uma noite calma com céu muito nublado e 16.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 13,2ºC. Mínima de 12,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2014 às 10:32)

Bons dias .

Sol e nuvens ....sol bem quentinho ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2014 às 11:24)

Bon dias
Manhã com abertas de sol
temperatura minima de 14ºc
Atual de 18,5ºC
vento de sul
pressão atmosférica de 1016
63% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2014 às 11:54)

Vai subindo...com 21.3ºC,sol e nuvens e sol quente...ainda estamos no verão,amanhã dão 27.0ºC para aqui .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Boas,nuvens e o sol ,com 23.5ºC...no campo,o verde já vai aparecendo...depois de tanto tempo,só se via era palha .


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2014 às 14:06)

Por aqui também está tudo a ficar verde novamente. Parece uma segunda primavera. 

Por agora 21ºC e o sol que vai espreitando de vez em quando.


----------



## panda (20 Set 2014 às 14:24)

Boas 
Sol e nuvens 
temperatura agradável com *22ºC* e *49%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2014 às 14:30)

Em Lamego, sol e nuvens
temperatura atual de 22,3ºC
vento de sul
57% de HR


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Set 2014 às 16:18)

Valente carga de água que caiu a estrada parecia uma ribeira  juntamente com rajadas de vento forte


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 17:04)

Célula a entrar mesmo em cima do Caramulo, podia engordar um bocadinho para Este.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2014 às 17:09)

boas 

Por Gouveia ouve_se trovoada na Serra. Esta a chuviscar. Mas parece que não ira passar em cheio. Esta abafado.


----------



## keipha (20 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula a entrar mesmo em cima do Caramulo, podia engordar um bocadinho para Este.


Aspecto actual desta célula


----------



## keipha (20 Set 2014 às 17:27)

frente da célula
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Para o lado da serra da estrela


----------



## keipha (20 Set 2014 às 17:29)

Embora ainda algo distantes, ouvem-se os primeiros trovões


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 17:38)

keipha disse:


> Embora ainda algo distantes, ouvem-se os primeiros trovões



É verdade mas creio que vai passar ao lado.


----------



## keipha (20 Set 2014 às 17:39)

A sudoeste da serra do Caramulo





Por cima de mim está a nascer uma nova


----------



## keipha (20 Set 2014 às 17:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É verdade mas creio que vai passar ao lado.


O pessoal do Luso e da parte oeste da serra do Caramulo é que a estão a curtir


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2014 às 17:53)

por Gouveia os roncos na serra aproxima-se, já está encoberto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 17:54)

Apesar de a célula estar em cima e atrás da serra acabo de ver um raio do lado de cá foi um bom estouro.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2014 às 18:12)

Por gouveia chove torrencialmente e levantou-se vento. Troveja mas muito espaçadamente.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Set 2014 às 18:18)

Aqui pela Covilhã chove muito pouco mas a minha estação ja detectou trovoada a 31km de distancia 
Pelo rain-alarm parece que a coisa ainda vai animar um pouco por estes lados


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2014 às 18:21)

ja abrandou, pois esta a passar ao lado.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Set 2014 às 18:22)

Mais um raio detectado a 24km de distancia....Esta-se a aproximar


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 18:29)

Primeiros aguaceiros moderados do dia, 23.4, alguma trovoada.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Set 2014 às 18:29)

Mais um raio a 17km e começou a chover pouco mas com pingas bem gordas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Boas,por aqui...grande pancada de chuva ...mesmo muita .


----------



## dahon (20 Set 2014 às 18:41)

Por Viseu já caíram algumas pingas e ouvem-se trovões muito ao longe de sudoeste.


----------



## Serrano (20 Set 2014 às 18:55)

Trovoada no Sarzedo, com precipitação intensa e descida da temperatura para 13°C.


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Em Lamego céu muito nublado, boas celulas, com cara que quer chover
tive azar que esqueci-me do cabo do meu telemóvel samsung para tirar fotos
temperatura em descida, 18ºC
vento de sul
60% de HR


----------



## panda (20 Set 2014 às 19:05)

Por aqui também chove desde as 18h
 acumulada *5.0mm* 
Temperatura actual *16.5ºC* e *82%Hr*
Temperatura máxima de hoje *22.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Grande diluvio ,foi de rua cheia,ainda pinga e com sol ,com 19.0ºC e foram em poucos minutos 12.0mm .


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 20:40)

Alguns clarões atrás da serra do Caramulo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2014 às 20:54)

Boas,tudo mais calmo...bruta rega ao final da tarde ,céu pouco nublado e sem vento ,com 17.8ºC 92%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 24.0ºC e 12.0mm .


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2014 às 21:05)

Boas noite a todos,
temperatura atual de 16,7ºC
71% de HR
Dados de hoje: 14ºC/ 22,3ºC e 1 mm de chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2014 às 21:24)

Os clarões já terminaram, a célula enfraqueceu e para além disso a parte mais ativa era atrás da serra. Caíram somente uns pingos, deixo um dos últimos clarões que vi:


----------



## panda (20 Set 2014 às 23:13)

Temperatura actual *15.2ºC* e *85%Hr*
 acumulada *6.0mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2014 às 23:15)

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, sem vento céu nublado e sigo com 15.7ºC

máxima de 24.5ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Set 2014 às 09:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por aqui...grande pancada de chuva ...mesmo muita .


Pois, fui apanhado desprevenido na rua quando essa pancada caiu xD, foi só mais outra molha para a contabilidade.

Como se costuma dizer, depois da tempestade vem a Bonança, e hoje, parece Verão, embora o Outono comece hoje. Dia de Sol, sem vento, e o sol a morder que se farta .


----------



## Serrano (21 Set 2014 às 11:14)

18ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Bom dia!

Dia quente pela Cova Da Beira... Vão cescendo muitas núvens de evolução...


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 13:28)

Por aqui Sunrise com cúmulos, manhã com algum sol entre nuvens, mas actualmente ele se escondeu as nuvens estão em bom desenvolvimento e já com uma grande célula a sul da cidade como demonstra o radar do IPMA. Com 24.5ºC, 54% H.R. 1016HPA e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2014 às 13:36)

Bom dia,por aqui já faz barulho a trovoada a sul....muito negro,hoje está mesmo  ....sol muito quente,parece lume,com 24.6ºC


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 13:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia,por aqui já faz barulho a trovoada a sul....muito negro,hoje está mesmo  ....sol muito quente,parece lume,com 24.6ºC


Sim, exactamente com roncos muito frequentes, está muito dinâmica


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 13:57)

Boas

por Gouveia a cerca de 15 minutos que cai agua. chove torrencialmente umas pingas bem gordas.
Ja tendo abrandando continua muito escuro. ainda não dei conta de trovoada.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2014 às 14:37)

Acabou de se abater um intenso aguaceiro nesta parte da cidade. Por agora 20ºC, já não chove e o sol volta a espreitar.


----------



## keipha (21 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Neste momento a noroeste






Sul





Este


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 15:10)

Vai pingando aqui com 25.9ºC. A Este cenário muito negro.


----------



## keipha (21 Set 2014 às 15:13)

E olhando para a serra do Caramulo temos este cenario espectacular


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Set 2014 às 15:19)

Nuvens muito negras por aqui, ainda se chuva nem trovoada


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Troveja por Gouveia, acompanhada de chuva que é moderada.

não tenho grande ângulo para fotos mas vou tentar


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 15:58)

há duas células há uma a Sul daqui, outra que estava em cima da aldeia que se dirige para os lados de Mangualde.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Set 2014 às 16:08)

Céu em Viseu


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 16:11)

algumas fotos, aqui não tenho grande ângulo devido aos pinhais que tenho junto da casa. 










virado para Mangualde






Virado a Sul (Seia, Oliveira do Hospital)


----------



## jotackosta (21 Set 2014 às 16:16)

A Norte há instantes, com actividade. Temperatura:*22,5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 16:17)

Virado para Sul






e

virado para Oeste


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 16:25)

O concerto da trovoada está a começar aqui a Oeste mais propriamente na encosta barlavento do Caramulo. 25.1ºC


----------



## Pesodaregua (21 Set 2014 às 16:26)

Trovoada na Régua


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2014 às 16:29)

O aguaceiro que se abateu nesta zona da cidade por volta das 14h.


----------



## jotackosta (21 Set 2014 às 16:29)

A Este (Guarda) em formação:





Neste momento, a Sul (Mangualde) muito escuro e com alguma trovoada na minha direcção. Hoje vem de todo o lado


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 16:53)

bem por aqui já se afastou apesar de ver e ouvir. 

agora não chove, tudo muito silencioso nem os pássaros cantam


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,

Acabo de fazer a viagem Viseu Aveiro pela A 25 e na zona de Penoita tive que parar o carro, começou a cair saraiva com cerca de 3 a 4 cm, parecia que partia o carro todo. Nunca tinha passado por uma situação assim.


----------



## keipha (21 Set 2014 às 17:00)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Acabo de fazer a viagem Viseu Aveiro pela A 25 e na zona de Penoita tive que parar o carro, começou a cair saraiva com cerca de 3 a 4 cm, parecia que partia o carro todo. Nunca tinha passado por uma situação assim.




Fotos?


----------



## cm3pt (21 Set 2014 às 17:11)

Por aqui uma céula com nuvens bem escuras a descarregar a este da cidade, mas para já fraca actividade eléctrica, uma descarga por minuto em média, agora menos um pouco. Infelizmente não consegui captar em video como deve ser mas deixo uma foto


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2014 às 17:11)

keipha disse:


> Fotos?



A minha preocupação foi sair dali para fora, porque estava muito perigoso, era só pessoal a travar a parar os carros e vinha a conduzir, o meu filhote começa a chorar assustado  e ao mesmo tempo fascinado


----------



## keipha (21 Set 2014 às 17:13)

Imagino que sim. Asssusta sempre. Mas seriam altamente essas fotos e quiçá um videozinho :-)


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2014 às 17:20)

*34,7mm* em Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim). E na hora anterior havia registado 16mm.
A temperatura lá deu uma queda para os 14,1ºC.

A estação do WU em Campia, Vouzela, também já vai com 34mm.


----------



## Edward (21 Set 2014 às 17:29)

AnDré disse:


> *34,7mm* em Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim). E na hora anterior havia registado 16mm.
> A temperatura lá deu uma queda para os 14,1ºC.
> 
> A estação do WU em Campia, Vouzela, também já vai com 34mm.



Eu quando vi esse valor no site do IPMA pensei que se tratasse de um erro..não seria a primeira vez


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 17:31)

(Gouveia) apanhei umas quantas bombas que caíram aqui perto.


----------



## I_Pereira (21 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Assim muito resumido, está dificil escolher para onde me virar. Ando aqui a tentar fintar a chuva para tirar umas fotos e a ficar sem cartões livres que isto de tentar apanhar relâmpagos de dia é mesmo bom para mamar espaço  A ver se ainda hoje consigo mostrar qualquer coisa.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 17:37)

entretanto vai-se aproximando outra de Sul


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 17:45)

Por aqui é uma salsada de células ainda não percebi qual delas é que está a originar a trovoada


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 18:21)

e pronto, acalmou tudo. já não se ouve trovoada apesar de estar escuro, não há vento e tenho 16.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 18:38)

Foi o que consegui apanhar, pena são os fios:


----------



## keipha (21 Set 2014 às 18:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Foi o que consegui apanhar, pena são os fios:


Esse foi agora? E foi para os lados da serra do Caramulo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Set 2014 às 18:40)

Finalmente alguma trovoada que se oiça em Viseu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 18:41)

Foi há pouco em cima da serra.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 18:59)

Trovoada de novo por aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 19:28)

Será aqui ainda vamos ver mais alguma coisa hoje? Para já está tudo calmo mas houve cada bomba


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Ainda são visíveis alguns clarões na parte norte do Caramulo, aqui o céu está cheio de abertas com 18.9ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 19:56)

Bem imensa trovoada num espaço de 1h e ainda continua a chover e alguns raios..
Impressionante há muito que não vislumbrava estas condições e trovoadas deste nível frequência completamente elevada.. Indescritível


----------



## JCARL (21 Set 2014 às 20:02)

Esperem o que vem de Sul, deve ser brutal, pelo que se vê ao longe, por aqui em Vila Velha. Espero é que não faça os mesmos estragos de dia 16 (routers, equipamentos de segurança, impressoras, máquinas, etc.).


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 20:07)

JCARL disse:


> Esperem o que vem de Sul, deve ser brutal, pelo que se vê ao longe, por aqui em Vila Velha. Espero é que não faça os mesmos estragos de dia 16 (routers, equipamentos de segurança, impressoras, máquinas, etc.).


Eu penso que o que vem de sul ainda vai afectar a zona sim senhora 
Isto foi uma "supercélula" a julgar pelas imagens à primeira vista


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2014 às 20:20)

Boas ,estrondosa que até a barraca abanava ...e duradoura,há antiga portuguesa ,foi mesmo por cima,não sei quantas trovoadas eram em simuntâneo...eram pelo menos 2 ou 3 a fazer barulho,hoje até faltou a luz na cidade,coisa que já não acontecia de outros tempos,estamos a voltar aos bons tempos,este mês já passou dos 100.0mm,onde é que já vi isto ,tenho que ir a consultar os meus registos,a ver se encontro coisa igual :assobio:,continua a chover,vai nos 10.0mm e 16.8ºC.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2014 às 20:24)

Essa nasceu no Algarve, atravessou parte do Alentejo de tarde e vai direita para Norte! Há festa esta noite para os vossos lados!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2014 às 20:25)

JCARL disse:


> Esperem o que vem de Sul, deve ser brutal, pelo que se vê ao longe, por aqui em Vila Velha. Espero é que não faça os mesmos estragos de dia 16 (routers, equipamentos de segurança, impressoras, máquinas, etc.).


Onde quer que passe uma destas....faz muitos estragos,com a luz sempre em oscilações e tudo o que tiver ligado de telecomunicações,e eu que o diga  .


----------



## JCARL (21 Set 2014 às 20:28)

Pelas imagems do Radar de Coruche (Máximos de Refletividade) das 19:00 horas (UTC), vamos ter bastantes horas de preocupação.
O Ipma alargou os avisos de preciipitação às 20:00 horas.


----------



## keipha (21 Set 2014 às 20:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Onde quer que passe uma destas....faz muitos estragos,com a luz sempre em oscilações e tudo o que tiver ligado de telecomunicações,e eu que o diga  .




Para mim vai ser mais uma intensa semana de trabalho.  É o efeito secundario destas trovoadas.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 20:59)

Por aqui de novo mais trovoada  
Vamos ver como será desta vez..


----------



## pedro_cvl (21 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Panorama actual: chove com alguma intensidade e nao ha luz na rua. A trovoada essa está mesmo aqui e a minha estação que o diga.Depois desta foto ja contabiliza 20 descargas e a indicação de trovoada é "overhead"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2014 às 21:15)

Voltaram os estouros...até fica de dia ,no penico do ipma foi mais que o dobro por aqui,foram 21.0mm ,das 7/8h...3 km ao lado,continua a chuva certinha,com 16.1ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## pedro_cvl (21 Set 2014 às 21:27)

Durante alguns minutos esteve mesmo aqui por cima.



Agora ja está de partida novamente com trovoada a 12km de distancia


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 21:30)

(Gouveia) 

por aqui esta a relampejar da parte de traz da serra, ouve-se os roncos de outra célula que deve estar para os lados de Fornos de Algodres. nao ha vento e cai chuviscando. sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 21:33)

Andei a pesquisar no youtube, encontrei isto. 
Belo raio em Alcains,Castelo Branco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 22:02)

Já são visíveis clarões a sul daqui, 17.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 22:09)

(Gouveia)
A trovoada voltou, ainda agora caiu uma bomba, ate o quadro foi abaixo. chove moderadamente.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2014 às 22:09)

Hoje aqui em Bragança apenas tivemos um aguaceiro  ao início da tarde que o Dan referenciou, de resto apenas um desfile de nuvens sem grande interesse, veremos se a noite e madrugada trazem algum dado novo.

As estações on-line da cidade registam ambas 17.6ºC, tudo calmo sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Continua a chuva certinha....o setembro de 2007,já foi ultrapassado em ...estava 107.6mm,por aqui já vai nos 111.0mm,agora falta...setembro de 2002,foram 128.0mm,ainda falta muito tempo para o fim do mês,vamos esperar,com 16.1ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## I_Pereira (21 Set 2014 às 22:15)

Fugi agora para casa por causa da chuva, via-se trovoada em várias locais, na direcção da Serra da Estrela e atrás da Serra do Açor. Fotos quando puder, tenho umas quantas em atraso destas semanas que ainda nem estão no pc


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2014 às 22:40)

Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoada
temperatura atual de 14,7ºC
acumulado de hoje de 7 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 22:49)

(Gouveia) 

a trovoada parou, depois de uns estouro valentes, grandes relâmpagos. agora chove certinho sem vento 
e sigo com 15.0ºC


----------



## panda (21 Set 2014 às 22:52)

Já era noite quando começou a trovoada e a chuva e já la vão *20.0mm* acumulados 
Temperatura actual *15.5ºC* e *85%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2014 às 23:09)

Continua a cair de pé a ,certinha ,vai nos 25.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Set 2014 às 23:27)

Continuam os clarões por trás da parte Sul da Serra do Caramulo, aqui vai chovendo com 17.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2014 às 23:30)

(Gouveia)

continua a chuva certinha sem vento. não há vestígios de trovoada. mas que belo dia 

extremos:

14.2ºC mínima
24.5ºC máxima


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2014 às 23:33)

Vídeos que encontrei pelo Youtube


Nunca vi alguém com tanta sorte...:


----------



## JCARL (21 Set 2014 às 23:44)

Curiosidades: Precipitações sup. a 20mm registadas em Vila Velha de Ródão, na série de 1931 a 2014

Ano Mês PM(mm) Estação
1932 9 77 INAG-VVR16K01G
1937 9 28 INAG-VVR16K01G
1938 9 96,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1939 9 68 INAG-VVR16K01G
1942 9 55 INAG-VVR16K01G
1943 9 34,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1947 9 37,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
1949 9 163,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
1950 9 29 INAG-VVR16K01G
1951 9 36,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1952 9 53,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1953 9 50,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1956 9 103,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
1957 9 29,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1959 9 44,8 INAG-VVR16K01G
1960 9 61,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
1961 9 58,8 INAG-VVR16K01G
1962 9 61,9 INAG-VVR16K01G
1965 9 81,7 INAG-VVR16K01G
1966 9 31,9 INAG-VVR16K01G
1968 9 33,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
1969 9 30,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
1972 9 52,5 INAG-VVR16K01G
1976 9 62,9 INAG-VVR16K01G
1981 9 22,5 INAG-VVR16K01G
1982 9 97,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
1986 9 91,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
1987 9 30,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
1993 9 42,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
1996 9 48,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
1997 9 36,8 INAG-VVR16K01G
1998 9 26,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
1999 9 93,9 INAG-VVR16K01G
2000 9 20,2 INAG-VVR16K01G
2001 9 49 INAG-VVR16K01G
2002 9 123,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
2003 9 21,4 INAG-VVR16K01G
2006 9 79,8 INAG-VVR16K01G
2007 9 64,6 INAG-VVR16K01G
2011 9 42,8 DRAPC-EMACVVR
2012 9 51,4 DRAPC-EMACVVR
2013 9 176 DRAPC-EMACVVR

2014 9 76,2 RR-EMASalgueiral (*)

(*) - Dados observados sujeitos a validação, à data de 21/09/2014 23:00 (Lisboa)


----------



## panda (21 Set 2014 às 23:59)

Temperatura actual *15.3ºC *e *86%Hr
*
Dados de hoje *13.4ºC **/ **25.8ºC*
acumulada *28.7mm*


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 00:29)

Bragança tem passado quase completamente ao lado de toda a animação dos últimos dias, mas é assim mesmo a meteo, não vale a pena desesperar. 


Por agora cai um aguaceiro moderado, mas sem qualquer atividade elétrica.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2014 às 00:31)

Já repararam que o que estava para lá da fronteira voltou tudo para Portugal?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2014 às 00:37)

StormRic disse:


> Já repararam que o que estava para lá da fronteira voltou tudo para Portugal?



É verdade. As células estão com uma lenta rotação no sentido contrário aos ponteiros dos relógios... Algo a acompanhar.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 00:42)

MSantos disse:


> Bragança tem passado quase completamente ao lado de toda a animação dos últimos dias, mas é assim mesmo a meteo, não vale a pena desesperar.
> 
> 
> Por agora cai um aguaceiro moderado, mas sem qualquer atividade elétrica.



A chuva continua e tem vindo a cair cada vez com mais força, está a ficar interessante


Olhando para o satélite, toda a massa nebulosa que se encontra em Espanha parece que está a querer convergir para o Interior Norte do País, veremos o que vai dar!


----------



## bigfire (22 Set 2014 às 01:19)

Boas
Por aqui foi toda a tarde a trovoar, umas vezes mais perto, outras mais longe, com os aguaceiros sempre a acompanhar. Por agora regressou a chuva, mas está todo mais calmo.
A partir de quarta irei postar desde Coimbra.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 01:45)

Há pouco mais de 1hora começou a chover em Bragança e desde então ainda não parou, a chuva tem tido uma intensidade variável, mas sem nunca ser muito intensa.


O nosso colega Z13 já amealhou 5,3mm e continua a somar!


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Set 2014 às 01:49)

Em resumo, até ao início da tarde parecia promissor porque havia muita nuvem a formar-se com vigor, mas até às 18h foi morrendo tudo e o céu chegou a estar relativamente limpo. A partir das 19 começou a chegar a célula que já vinha de Castelo Branco e a partir daí foi trovoada ininterruptamente e de várias direções até bem perto das 22. 

Chegou a estar em cima da cidade e houve picos constantes de electricidade que devem ter feito estragos um pouco por toda a região, sobretudo nas aldeias.


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 08:58)

MSantos disse:


> Há pouco mais de 1hora começou a chover em Bragança e desde então ainda não parou, a chuva tem tido uma intensidade variável, mas sem nunca ser muito intensa.
> 
> 
> O nosso colega Z13 já amealhou 5,3mm e continua a somar!



Bom dia!

Noite algo chuvosa por aqui, o acumulado foi de 17mm na estação do Z13. Neste momento não chove mas o céu mantem-se encoberto, o vento é nulo.


----------



## panda (22 Set 2014 às 11:31)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e chuva.Vento fraco
acumulada *16.2mm*
Temperatura actual *14.8ºC *e *92%Hr*


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2014 às 12:42)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança o Sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens, sem nada mais a declarar, o centro da depressão encontra-se no limite Sul do distrito de Bragança / limite Norte do distrito da Guarda.

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde!


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Boas o que será de esperar para a tarde?


----------



## jonyyy (22 Set 2014 às 14:48)

Boas
Dia encoberto por aqui, muito nevoeiro, vento moderado a forte de Sul e chuva por vezes moderada, temperatura atual de 11ºC
Vamos ver se de tarde aparece a trovoada:P


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2014 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, depois da bela rega desta noite, o dia tem estado bem agradável!! 22ºC actuais e sol!
Ajuda a secar a roupa! (Dizem-me!!)


----------



## jotackosta (22 Set 2014 às 15:54)

Grande chuvada por aqui neste momento, com pingas bem grossas e céu muito escuro!! Temperatura: *18,6ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Um dia pacífico para já. Tem chovido de forma fraca. A precipitação continua a rodar no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio e acaba por se intensificar na parte mais meridional do centro. Continua também a chuva fraca e 20.4ºC. Será que ainda vai haver alguma coisa


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 17:26)

Abate-se agora um aguaceiro moderado, 19.9ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Set 2014 às 19:10)

Céu nublado e vento fraco 
acumulada *30.5mm*
Temperatura actual *15.7ºC *e *85%Hr*
Dados de hoje *13.8ºC **/ *17.5ºC

Chuva acumulada neste mês de Setembro até agora *247.2mm *


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 20:09)

Bom na minha opinião está o dia arrumado 

Vai pingando com 17.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 20:19)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2014 às 20:43)

Boas ,choveu toda a madrugada até de manhã....sempre fraca,o resto do dia foi pacifico...sol e nuvens ,a temperatura vai descendo,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 16.2ºC.
Dados de ontem 16.0ºC / 25.8ºC e 27.0mm.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 20.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Set 2014 às 21:00)

Desta vez, vou relatar pela região norte interior, dado que fiz neste fds passado uma excursão até Miranda do Douro, onde o céu esteve "mágico" nomeadamente ontem (Domingo) 

Saida de Lisboa +- pelas 7:30h e estava a chover pouco, um pouco depois do desvio para a A23, apesar de pertencer ao litoral centro, tirei esta,







esta deverá ser entre Lamego e Vila Real,






barragem do Azibo, á noite onde fiquei hospedado em Macedo de Cavaleiros, choveu bem pelas 22 - 23h a temperatura baixou um pouco,










esta já no Domingo a caminho e já perto de Miranda do Douro, um pronuncio do que viria a ser o dia,










esta no rio Douro com Miranda do Douro ao fundo, contraste de tempo, nem parecia o que aí vinha,






bom aqui onde almocei em Palaçoulo, o céu toma uma reviravolta brutal e começa um pouco mais  tarde a trovejar, longe, e eu sem ter nada decente para captar os momentos, mas não passou de longe, depois começõu a chover,














novamente a caminho de Miranda do Douro,






e estas em Miranda do Douro,


















depois de arrancar de Miranda do Douro, talvez pelas 17:30h em direcção á Guarda, começa a chover, pingo grosso, mas sem ser grande quantidade, ao anoitecer a noite começa a ficar brutalmente ilumidada por grandes clarões, numa largura de mais de 100km, onde podia ver do autocarro dado que por sorte estava sentado do lado esquerdo, cadência dos relâmpagos era enorme nem sabia que regiões abrangia, mas eram seguramente muitas, pelo menos Castelo Branco - Sabugal ou mais, até chegar á Covilhã onde jantamos pelas aprox. 20:30h chovia já forte, raios com fartura e eu sem os poder registar, ai pelas 21:30 - 22:00h acaba-se a "energia" hehe, mas continuava a chover, arrancamos então em direcção a Lisboa pelas 22:30h a chuva continuava, mas já sem actividade electrica visivel, quando já ia A23 pela zona de V Velha de Rodão começo a ver nova actividade electrica muito ao longe talvez para a zona de Coruche - Mora ai +- pelas 24:00 - 1:00h, mas foi de de curta duração,
ou seja vi relampejar durante mais de 2 horas, coisa que já não via á muito tempo, foi um dia em termos metereológico inesquecivel dado  a raridade com que assisto a tal fenómeno mais por Lisboa.

espero não ter sido demasiado longo o/os relatos hehe,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2014 às 21:57)

Boas,algumas nuvens...nada se mexe ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Boa noite
Por Lamego manhã de chuva, de tarde choveu menos
mesmo assim acumulei 12 mm
temperatura máxima de 17,4ºC
mínima de 12ºC
Temperatura atual de 13,7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 22:39)

Aguaceiro moderado, 17.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2014 às 22:45)

(Gouveia) 

Por aqui a manha foi chuvosa tal como parte da madrugada. depois das 14h parou de chover e até então só tem caído chuvisco. 
nao houve vento e sigo com 15.3ºC

extremos:

13.7ºC mínima
21.9ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Set 2014 às 23:13)

A imagem de radar para aqui não corresponde ao que está chover. Segundo o radar deveria ser chuva fraca e já chove moderadamente desde o meu último post.


----------



## ACalado (23 Set 2014 às 00:00)

Hoje dia com alguns aguaceiros, 16.4mm ao todo.
Fica uma foto da noite de ontem com alguma trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Set 2014 às 00:28)

Já chove há 2h, tem sido chuva normal a moderada nos últimos 10min tem-se apresentado fraca. 
Sigo ainda com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 14,2ºC por agora.


----------



## keipha (23 Set 2014 às 14:01)

Em Santa Comba Dão virado a sul é este o cenario


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2014 às 14:36)

Boa tarde!

Chove em Bragança e ouve-se trovoada, embora esteja muito distante.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Céu muito escuro a Este, continua a ouvir-se trovoada agora mais forte e mais frequente, parou de chover momentaneamente mas deve vir lá mais.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2014 às 15:06)

Aguaceiro bem forte em Bragança, no entanto a trovoada deixou de se ouvir. 
Em poucos minutos a estação do Z13 acumulou 5.1 mm e continua a cair bem!


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 16:23)

A ANPC (Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil) emitiu hoje a partir da 14 horas um AVISO À POPULAÇÃO que coloco no link abaixo.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/958/Aviso à população _ Precipitação.pdf


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2014 às 16:27)

Neste momento mesmo à frente da Covilhã já se faz ouvir.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Set 2014 às 16:40)

Continuam os roncos.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Set 2014 às 17:20)

Cai agora uma valente pancada aqui em CB, começou á alguns segundos atrás, forte e feio, como manda a tradição.

Começa a esmorecer... A este ainda algumas abertas, e a oeste aproxima-se uma valente célula a ocultar os edifícios mais altos no meio da neblina. Sem qualquer atividade eléctrica por enquanto.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2014 às 17:34)

Boas

Bem estou de de volta ao local habitual, Santa Comba. 
esta tudo calmo, céu muito nublado algum vento


----------



## keipha (23 Set 2014 às 17:46)

Vista do Caramulo para a serra da estrela com direito a arco iris


----------



## pedro_cvl (23 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Boas por aqui na Covilhã a minha estação contabilizou 51 descargas 
Acumulado 6,3mm



Ainda troveja mas ja com indicação de 27km de distancia


----------



## panda (23 Set 2014 às 18:15)

Boas
Depois do sol e nuvens, caiu um grande diluvio  no Tortosendo e acompanhado de trovoada .
Ainda continua a chover mas pouco 
acumulada *21.0mm*
Temperatura actual *15.9ºC *e *82%Hr* 
Temperatura máxima *22.5ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (23 Set 2014 às 18:24)

panda disse:


> Boas
> Depois do sol e nuvens, caiu um grande diluvio  no Tortosendo e acompanhado de trovoada .
> Ainda continua a chover mas pouco
> acumulada *21.0mm*
> ...


Engraçado que apenas uns metros mais abaixo choveu pouca coisa


----------



## panda (23 Set 2014 às 18:39)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Engraçado que apenas uns metros mais abaixo choveu pouca coisa


Sim eu a essa hora tambem estava na Covilhã e não era nada de especial a chuva, quando cheguei a casa é que o meu pai disse-me que choveu muito e as ruas iam cheias de agua .E depois vi na estação


----------



## jotackosta (23 Set 2014 às 19:19)

Bela chuvada hoje às 17h. Durante 40 minutos choveu ininterruptamente e com bastante intensidade, com alguns trovões à mistura a Este e a Sul.

Temperatura actual: *17ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2014 às 19:20)

foi preciso ir embora de Gouveia para perder outro festival que la anda por esta hora.


----------



## pedro_cvl (23 Set 2014 às 19:22)

Fabuloso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2014 às 20:07)

Boas...ainda andava na passeata na cidade cerca das 17h,e no momento quando ia a buscar o meu transporte,em segundos começa a chover grosso e forte ,a 50m do carro fiquei quase encharcado ...e fiquei há espera a ver o que dava,foram 15m bem chovidos,venho por ai fora direito ao meu bairro,passando a linha férrea estava a começar a chover e nada igual ao que tinha visto aos minutos atrás ,por aqui foram só 3.0mm e no quintal do ipma foi mais que dobro,8.0mm,muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 21.1ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2014 às 22:18)

Boas,céu pouco nublado...nada se mexe ,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2014 às 22:44)

Por Lamego dia com alguma chuva mas menos do que ontem, foi mais um dia com abertas de sol
temperatura máxima de 18ºC
Mínima de 12,5ºC
temperatura atual de 13,3ºC
84% de HR


----------



## jonyyy (24 Set 2014 às 14:28)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Engraçado que apenas uns metros mais abaixo choveu pouca coisa



Eu a essa hora estava no Ferro, e acredite que caiu uma grande pancada, que ate provocou inundações em caves..:P


----------



## jonyyy (24 Set 2014 às 14:34)

Hoje por aqui muitas nuvens baixas, com algum chuvisco e sem vento, com 12.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2014 às 15:31)

Boas ....hoje muito sol,logo pela manhã...céu limpinho ,agora já uns valentes dias que não aparecia um céu tão azulinho...até ao meio da manhã,depois entrou em aumento de nuvens,neste momento muito escuro para ENE,com 24.2ºC e o sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2014 às 15:44)

Já chove...e bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2014 às 15:49)

É tudo há bruta...chove torrencialmente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2014 às 15:55)

Já parou...foram 4.0mm,assim numa de repente ,e a temperatura baixou para os 20.5ºC...tempo tropical .


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Boas¡¡ Por aquí ceo con algunas nubes












Temperatura actual: *20.8ºC
Mínima: 7.8ºC*


----------



## panda (24 Set 2014 às 17:01)

Boas 
Como posso postar imagens, é que agora no  imageshack as imagens vem pequenas. Ha mais algum site ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2014 às 17:10)

panda disse:


> Boas
> Como posso postar imagens, é que agora no  imageshack as imagens vem pequenas. Ha mais algum site ?



Eu uso o imgur.


----------



## panda (24 Set 2014 às 18:02)

E hoje amanheceu assim a cova da beira




Foto tirada a 720m de altitude em Casal da Serra, Tortosendo.
O dia esta a ser de nuvens e sol 
Temperatura actual 21.2ºC e 39%Hr

Dados de hoje 11ºC / 21.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2014 às 18:45)

Boas,o resto da tarde voltou com sol e nuvens,pela zona céu pouco nublado,com 22.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 24.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Set 2014 às 18:48)

Muitas nuvens e abertas por aqui, algumas ainda são cumulus congestus mas não devem dar em nada.


----------



## FMike (24 Set 2014 às 21:24)

Deixo aqui uma das minhas fotos das utlimas trovoadas em CBranco. Trovoada e dois arco-iris em simultâneo, se bem que um deles simplesmente se desvanece perante a intensidade luminosa do raio.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2014 às 21:31)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro da parte da manha, dissipando-se perto da hora do almoço. 
depois disso sol, com alguns cúmulos. sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2014 às 23:26)

Em Lamego dia de sol e algumas nuvens
temperatura máxima de 22ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Atual de 13,3ºC
Vento de NW
77% de HR


----------



## Norther (25 Set 2014 às 00:43)

panda disse:


> E hoje amanheceu assim a cova da beira
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Que bela foto, acordaste cedo?!! eu mergulhei naquele mar para as suas profundezas  :-)


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2014 às 01:45)

FMike disse:


> Deixo aqui uma das minhas fotos das utlimas trovoadas em CBranco. Trovoada e dois arco-iris em simultâneo, se bem que um deles simplesmente se desvanece perante a intensidade luminosa do raio.



Incrível! Como é que apanhaste isto? Estou muito curioso de saber dados técnicos, porque para se ver assim um arco-íris é preciso que haja bastante luz do dia e nesse caso o tempo de exposição não pode ser longo, o que faz disto um registo com uma probabilidade irrisória de ser conseguido!


----------



## panda (25 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Boas
Céu limpo e ventoso
Temperatura actual  *20.1ºC *e *22*%*Hr*


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2014 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

o dia começou bem fresco com uma mínima de *6,5ºC* e às 12h00 ainda só estavam *18ºC*... já soube bem o casaco esta manhã! 

Neste momento o sol deixa a temperatura em *23ºC*. Bem bom!!


----------



## panda (25 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Hoje foi um dia de sol e sem nuvens  
Temperatura actual *20.6ºC

Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 24ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Set 2014 às 20:12)

Hoje foi um dia espetacular de sol e sem uma unica nuvem.
Dados actuais


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2014 às 20:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo. sem vento. sigo com 20.3ºC 

extremos: 

14.9ºC mínima
26.0ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2014 às 21:25)

Dia de sol 
temperatura máxima de 20,1ºC
mínima de 12ºC
Atual de 13,7ºC
56% de HR
Pressão atmosférica de 1019 hpa


----------



## panda (26 Set 2014 às 00:49)

Noite fresca e pouca humidade 
Temperatura actual *14.1ºC *e *35%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Boas ...voltamos ao tempo quente ,então hoje está a carregar bem ,ontem e hoje muito sol e sempre céu limpo ...não sei se mais ao final da tarde apareça algumas nuvens,nuvens visíveis só a sul,com 26.2ºC e vento fraco...parece verão .


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Set 2014 às 17:24)

Por estes lados também parece verão. Céu limpo 
Dados atuais
*Temperatura 25ºC
HR 30%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2014 às 19:12)

Boas,tarde com ambiente ainda morno,céu limpo e nublado a sul...tudo calmo,nada se mexe,com 23.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.9ºC / 25.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Boas,
Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 23,3ºC
minima de 11,5ºC
atual de 18ºC
vento de NO
pressão a 1019
50% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Set 2014 às 21:24)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e quente. sigo com uns agradáveis 20.3ºC

extremos:

11.3ºC  mínima
26.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2014 às 23:10)

Boas,vão chegando algumas nuvens,sem vento,com 20.9ºC


----------



## panda (27 Set 2014 às 00:10)

Tudo calmo por aqui. 
Temperatura actual *16.3ºC e 32%Hr*
Tenho notado que ha pouca humidade não só no Tortosendo, como noutros locais e estações meteorológicas


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2014 às 00:25)

Sim, pouca humidade, mesmo em Lamego estão 58% de HR
temperatura atual de 13,5ºC, ao menos a temperatura está fresca


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Set 2014 às 00:32)

panda disse:


> *Tenho notado que ha pouca humidade* não só no Tortosendo, como noutros locais e estações meteorológicas


Entrou ar mais seco e estável após a instabilidade do passado fim de semana e além de outras condicionantes, esta foi em parte responsável pela instabilidade de hoje (26/09) não ter propagado mais a Norte e ficou retida a sul do Tejo. 

Mas irão reparar nos vossos registos de que esta noite já marcará um pouco de mais H.R. em relação ao últimos 2/3 dias


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2014 às 05:11)

Fim de madrugada com um aguaceiro forte surgido do nada, não estava à espera que pudesse dar chuva a esta hora. Vamos ver o que o dia reserva.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2014 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 13,8ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Set 2014 às 10:41)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado  e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *18.5ºC *e *54%Hr*


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Set 2014 às 11:05)

Por aqui o vento é nulo. O sol decidiu aparecer por entre as nuvens
Dados actuais
*Temperatura 21,6ºC
HR 65%
UV 7,3*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 11:58)

Boas...como estava previsto,regresso das nuvens .muito nublado e neste momento o sol aparecer pela zona,muito escuro a SWW e SSE,com 20.8ºC e vento fraco...pela radar,parece vir por ai alguma coisa...vamos esperar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 12:26)

Boas,já se ouve ao longe a ,a SE,por aqui ainda com sol,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 12:47)

O sol já se foi...o escuro vai-se chegando,de SE a SW...uma escuridão imensa ,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Trovoada já perto


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Set 2014 às 13:33)

A minha estação registou agora um relampago com indicação de 24km de distancia. Não consigo saber se foi erro da maquina ou não pois no blitzortung não visualizo nenhum  tão perto


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Set 2014 às 13:59)

Agora sim  mais um registado a 14km e este tambem foi registado no blitzortung.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 14:15)

rubenpires disse:


> Trovoada já perto


 Parece que passou ao lado,já não se ouve,mas chove bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 14:17)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Agora sim  mais um registado a 14km e este tambem foi registado no blitzortung.


 Agora a trovoada saltou para essa zona .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 14:20)

Boas,desde as 13h que vai pingando...agora já alguns minutos chove bem,com 18.5ºC e já um 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (27 Set 2014 às 14:21)

17.5ºC no Sarzedo... e já se ouvem alguns trovões!


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Set 2014 às 14:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Agora a trovoada saltou para essa zona .


Mas parece-me que tambem vai passar ao lado


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2014 às 14:25)

pedro_cvl disse:


> A minha estação registou agora um relampago com indicação de 24km de distancia. Não consigo saber se foi erro da maquina ou não pois no blitzortung não visualizo nenhum  tão perto


Estamos muito limitados no interior pelos detectores amadores mais perto do litoral, há imensos factores que fazem com que percam algumas descargas.


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Ja chove. Aumento subito da velocidade do vento com rajadas de 42km/h


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Set 2014 às 14:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estamos muito limitados no interior pelos detectores amadores mais perto do litoral, há imensos factores que fazem com que percam algumas descargas.


Pois acredito. De qualquer forma a minha estação usa um sensor AS3935. Não sei até que ponto é fiavel mas até agora tem-se portado bem


----------



## Serrano (27 Set 2014 às 14:42)

Precipitação intensa no Sarzedo com trovoada, descendo a temperatura para 14.6°C.


----------



## manchester (27 Set 2014 às 15:05)

Junto à barragem do Peso da Régua, chove moderadamente com som de trovoada em aproximação


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2014 às 15:18)

boas

por aqui começou a chover certinho a coisa de 10 minutos, ainda não dei conta de trovoada. não há vento.
esta abafado com 26.7ºC


----------



## rbsmr (27 Set 2014 às 15:23)

Tudo normal em Viseu, sem chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2014 às 15:31)

Por aqui está a tudo a passar ao lado, ou melhor tudo a passar a Este segundo o radar do IPMA, espero que venha cá alguma coisinha ainda no decorrer na tarde,

25,1ºC e bastantes cumulus congestus.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2014 às 15:31)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## rbsmr (27 Set 2014 às 15:36)

Correcção : já chove e troveja em Viseu


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2014 às 15:46)

Aguaceiros fracos e alguns roncos a norte.


----------



## cm3pt (27 Set 2014 às 15:49)

Ja se ouve aqui em Vila Real. Segundo o mapa www.lightningmaps.org ha muitas descarga a sul de Vila Rea. A ultima foi em Tarouca


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2014 às 16:06)

Vários relâmpagos sobre o Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2014 às 16:42)

Nada de especial, ocorreram alguns raios sobre a serra e não passou disso, nem choveu.
Cenário de há pouco:


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2014 às 17:05)

Será que o dia vai ficar resumido a isto? As células andam tão longe daqui


----------



## panzer4 (27 Set 2014 às 17:12)

aqui no distrito do porto,esta bastante escuro e ja se ouvem e veem trovoes,e  chove fraco...se o raialarm estiver certo vamos ter uma tarde de muita animaçao


----------



## FMike (27 Set 2014 às 17:31)

StormRic disse:


> Incrível! Como é que apanhaste isto? Estou muito curioso de saber dados técnicos, porque para se ver assim um arco-íris é preciso que haja bastante luz do dia e nesse caso o tempo de exposição não pode ser longo, o que faz disto um registo com uma probabilidade irrisória de ser conseguido!



Amigo StormRic, foi sorte de principiante... :-) Usei uma nikon d7100 e uma sigma 17-70 2.8. Modo de disparo continuo. Fiz quase 300 fotografias para obter meia duzia delas com raios. A verdade é que o volume de descargas era enorme, pelo que obter raios estava facilitado. Obg pelo comment


----------



## panda (27 Set 2014 às 17:43)

Boas 
A chuva foi pouca por aqui de momento céu nublado e o sol as vezes a aparecer entre as nuvens. Vamos ver se ainda la vem mais
Temperatura actual *17ºC e 81%Hr*
acumulada *3.2mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2014 às 18:23)

bah aqui apenas choveu um pouco mas não passou disso, nem se ouviu trovoada. 
agora esta tudo calmo, sem vento e com 22.4ºC


----------



## FMike (27 Set 2014 às 19:20)

Manhã fresca, nuvens progressivamente mais carregadas; À hora de almoço a chuva caia certinha, mas ficamos por aqui. Há uns minutos atrás, o aspecto do céu era este (NE)...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 19:27)

A chuva está de volta.


----------



## JCARL (27 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Por aqui, choveu desde das 19 horas até à pouco. Chuva mansinha.
Hoje já rendeu 3,9 mm. Não está mau.
Total da precipitação registada desde 07/09: 85,1 mm.
Vamos ver o que nos espera a noite, principalmente pelo que vem de Sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 21:07)

Boas,ainda vai pingando,as nuvens mais carregadas parecem estar a fugir para o interior da PI,com 17.5ºC e sem vento,ate ao momento 4.0mm.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Boas...tudo calmo,já com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2014 às 23:15)

por aqui está tudo calmo. céu nublado, sem vento e com 17.8ºC

extremos: 

14.4ºC mínima 
27.8ºC máxima


----------



## panda (28 Set 2014 às 01:30)

Céu nublado e vento nulo 
Temperatura *15.1ºC *e *85%Hr*


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 03:48)

FMike disse:


> Amigo StormRic, foi sorte de principiante... :-) Usei uma nikon d7100 e uma sigma 17-70 2.8. Modo de disparo continuo. Fiz quase 300 fotografias para obter meia duzia delas com raios. A verdade é que o volume de descargas era enorme, pelo que obter raios estava facilitado. Obg pelo comment



 Boa! Mas isso não é sorte, é o chamado "método da rajada", alguma há-de acertar!  Eu não tento isso com a minha Canon pois sei de algumas cujo obturador "ardeu" no processo


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 03:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Nada de especial, ocorreram alguns raios sobre a serra e não passou disso, nem choveu.
> Cenário de há pouco:



 bela foto, bem bonita a serra. Eu teria apenas redimensionado a foto. Como já escrevi noutro tópico, o  Imgur, onde as fotos estão alojadas, permite muito facilmente redimensionar as imagens. A dimensão excessiva é um dos aspectos que retira interesse e qualidade a uma imagem, além de tornar muito lento o carregamento/actualização da página e as respostas à mensagem.

Então para redimensionar no Imgur faz-se assim:
- clicar na miniatura da imagem para vê-la em seleção individual;
- colocando o ponteiro do rato sobre a imagem, aparece no canto inferior direito um rectângulo/menu "options" com duas opções;
- escolher nesse menu a opção "edit image";
- a imagem aparece sobre um fundo de xadrez;
- no canto superior direito estão as dimensões correntes da imagem, em pixéis (horizontal x vertical) e uma caixa de selecção "lock proportions" que deve sempre ficar selecionada ("check");
- escrever na caixa da dimensão horizontal (o número da esquerda), a nova dimensão: recomenda-se 800 em geral, especialmente para imagens de baixa qualidade original, como as de telemóveis. Se as imagens tiverem boa qualidade original pode-se escrever dimensões maiores, 1000, 1200, 1500, 1600 mas não é recomendável maior do que 1600 ( e já é muito!); não é preciso rescrever a outra dimensão se a caixa "lock proportions" estiver selecionada (recomendado);
- clicar no botão "Apply", no canto superior esquerdo; a imagem é redimensionada;
- clicar no botão "Save", no friso superior;


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2014 às 10:29)

Bons dias ....já  com alguma intensidade...a primeira do dia ,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Set 2014 às 11:29)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 17.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2014 às 12:23)

Bom dia.

17,4ºC e o céu muito nublado a oeste. Uns cumulus já com algum desenvolvimento a ameaçar precipitação.


----------



## panda (28 Set 2014 às 14:09)

Boas 
Sol e nuvens e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *22.2ºC *e *48%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2014 às 15:30)

Boas ...depois de meia hora de chuva logo pela manhã,dei 1.0mm...o céu passou a sol e nuvens ,o sol nota-se bem quente,cheguei agora da rua...depois de um pequeno passeio a pé,fiquei atortoado de todo ,com 22.9ºC e quase sem vento .


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2014 às 17:37)

pampilhosa da serra ultima hora: 16.9mm


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 17:53)

david 6 disse:


> pampilhosa da serra ultima hora: 16.9mm



 pois! As células a explodirem na cordilheira central! Mas nada de trovoada!





e vai haver mais:





Mas só essa simples observação de precipitação em uma hora já permite justificar um aviso amarelo, quem a apanhou em cima que o diga...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Boas,acaba de cair o primeiro aguaceiro da tarde e continua,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2014 às 19:00)

Ainda durou algum tempo...rendeu 3.0mm,continua a pingar,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Set 2014 às 19:21)

Por aqui foi dia de sol e algumas nuvens a prometerem mas não choveu




Temperatura actual *19ºC *e *53%Hr*

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 24.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2014 às 21:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, mas com o sol sempre a reinar.
não houve vento.
ainda estava na expectativa de alguma trovoada, mas pronto não veio nada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2014 às 21:25)

Boas,com céu limpo e sem vento ,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 23.3ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 22:13)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, mas com o sol sempre a reinar.
> não houve vento.
> ainda estava na expectativa de alguma trovoada, mas pronto não veio nada.



Estávamos todos na expectativa  mas vejamos o que foi registado:




só uma, em Trás-os-Montes, durante o dia! 

Pela noite e madrugada tinha havido bastante no mar ao largo, e duas pelo amanhecer ainda pousaram no litoral:





de resto parece que andaram a evitar-nos...


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2014 às 23:22)

Hoje, as maiores precipitações horárias registadas nas estações em funcionamento do IPMA, EMA's e RUEMA's, foram as seguintes (sem ordem especial):






















O "Guarda-chuva de ouro" vai para...

Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão

o único registo que justificou os avisos amarelos.:assobio:


----------



## panda (29 Set 2014 às 00:51)

Tudo calmo 
Temperatura nos *15.7ºC  e 78%Hr
P 1017 hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2014 às 09:28)

Bons dias ...o dia começa com muito sol,céu limpo ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2014 às 12:04)

Boas ,com aquecimento já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens,sem vento....tudo calmo ,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2014 às 12:57)

Mais nuvens,vão nascendo alguns castelos,mais nas zonas de serra,com 23.4ºc e o sol de trovoada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2014 às 15:22)

Boas,sol e nuvens...hoje as nuvens sem grande apetite ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2014 às 18:46)

Boas,tarde soalheira...assim serão os próximos dias,com algumas nuvens pela tarde ,com 22.4ºC e hoje com brisa WNW,têm andada fugida nos últimos tempos .

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2014 às 20:50)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algumas nuvens apenas na zona das serras. o vento sopra fraco desde o meio da tarde. 
sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## panda (29 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Boas 
Madrugada de nevoeiro e o resto do dia bom tempo
Temperatura actual *16.6ºC *e *63%Hr

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 25.5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (29 Set 2014 às 23:41)

Boa noite
por Lamego dia de sol
temperatuara máxima de 20,2ºC
mínima de 11ºC
atual de 13,4ºC
pressão atmosférica de 1026 hpa
83% de hr


----------



## manchester (30 Set 2014 às 02:03)

Finalmente tive algum tempo disponivel para deixar aqui o meu testemunho.
No passado Sábado estive pelo Alto Douro Vinhateiro, mais concretamente em Parada do Bispo, perto da barragem da Regua, na Quinta de uns primos meus e depois de uma manhã soalheira e agradável, a tarde foi de chuva moderada e com alguma trovoada (foi mais barulho que relâmpagos).
No entanto, os poucos raios que apareceram, ainda consegui fazer meia duzia de fotos que agora deixo aqui:


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2014 às 08:30)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 11,7ºC por agora. Mínima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2014 às 11:55)

Bons dias .

Para acabar o mês...sol e para a tarde,parece querer aquecer ,nuvens altas mais a sul ,tudo calmo sem vento,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2014 às 14:25)

Boas,mais nuvens...altas e médias ,com 25.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 15:23)

manchester disse:


> Finalmente tive algum tempo disponivel para deixar aqui o meu testemunho.
> No passado Sábado estive pelo Alto Douro Vinhateiro, mais concretamente em Parada do Bispo, perto da barragem da Regua, na Quinta de uns primos meus e depois de uma manhã soalheira e agradável, a tarde foi de chuva moderada e com alguma trovoada (foi mais barulho que relâmpagos).
> No entanto, os poucos raios que apareceram, ainda consegui fazer meia duzia de fotos que agora deixo aqui:



Bravo! Impressionantes, especialmente a segunda e terceira fotos (artísticas)! Tenho que fazer a pergunta do costume: será possível saber a hora e minuto destes registos? E um local aproximado?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Boas,a ultima tarde em fim de mês...terminou ainda quente ,ainda nuvens altas e tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 22.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 26.6ºC .


----------



## panda (30 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Boas
Mais um dia quentinho e com poucas nuvens
*Temperatura actual 20.3ºC e 34%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2014 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui dia de céu limpo, com alguns cúmulos da parte final da tarde. não houve vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2014 às 21:53)

Boas,o vento de N,mas fraco...já chegou ,fez subir ligeiramente a temperatura,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (30 Set 2014 às 22:00)

Dia de sol 
temperatura máxima de 23ºC
mínima de 12ºC
atual de 16,7ºC
67% de HR


----------



## panda (30 Set 2014 às 22:28)

*Temperatura nos 18ºC e 57%Hr*


----------



## manchester (1 Out 2014 às 01:47)

StormRic disse:


> Bravo! Impressionantes, especialmente a segunda e terceira fotos (artísticas)! Tenho que fazer a pergunta do costume: será possível saber a hora e minuto destes registos? E um local aproximado?




Estas fotos foram registadas no período entre as 15:30 e 16:30.
As fotos foram tiradas na direcção de Parada do Bispo (igualmente no mapa)
Deixo o link do Google maps com o local exacto das fotos (Quinta de Santa Eufemia):

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Quinta de Santa Eufémia/@41.1360894,-7.7431067,14z/data=!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x0:0x0!2zNDHCsDA3JzU1LjAiTiA3wrA0NCczNy4wIlc!3b1!3m1!1s0x0:0xa2e1055cd3ca3aef

Afinal ainda tenho mais algumas fotos que vou colocar aqui.


----------



## manchester (1 Out 2014 às 02:10)

Cá vão as outras fotos que tirei no Sábado passado:


----------

